# The Stitch Fix Thread!



## AshJs3 (Sep 16, 2013)

We had talked in the Golden Tote thread about making a Stitch Fix thread, so here it is!

Stitch Fix is a wardrobe curation box. You can get order it whenever you want it, or you can sign up monthly. The curation fee is $20 and they send you 5 items. You can try them on at home and decide whether or not to buy any of them. If you do, the $20 fee goes toward the purchase. You also get a discount if you purchase everything in your box.

I'm getting my 2nd box this week! This is what I got last time:





There was also a maxi skirt, but it was plain black. I ended up keeping the shirt in the front. it's not something I would have picked for myself AT ALL, but I actually ended up loving it!


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 16, 2013)

I've been eyeing this sub but it seems kind of expensive for such a risk? I'm curious to see what people get though so I can decide!


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Sep 17, 2013)

Yeyyyyy so happy to see this thread) I am on to my fourth "fix" coming next week. So far I have kept a cardigan, skinny jeans in baby blue, a striped sweater with all lace back and finally the jacket that was featured in their blog! I LOVE getting clothes trying them with all my own stuff and keeping what I like. Pricing is not that great; I have found a brand new season Kensie dress they ve sent me at macys for half the price at their promotional sale but stitch fix is great for discovering new brands Overall LOVE!


----------



## centaur74 (Sep 17, 2013)

Yay for a Stitch Fix thread. My fourth fix comes Oct. 9. In my last fix I kept this super cute brown suede-type asymmetrical moto jacket and a striped tiered long sleeve shirt. (Getting ready for fall!) The jacket was $78 and the shirt was $68 for those curious about prices. In my first fix I kept a shirt and leggings, each was $38 so it really can be pretty affordable.


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 18, 2013)

Just checked my tracking and mine is scheduled for early delivery today! Woohoo!


----------



## CT Rachel (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just checked my tracking and mine is scheduled for early delivery today! Woohoo!

Please share pics if you can  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I get my first fix on Friday.  I've been borderline obsessed with the checkout list on their website trying to figure out what everything is going to look like.

I love the shirt you kept from your first fix too, really cute.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Sep 18, 2013)

> Just checked my tracking and mine is scheduled for early delivery today! Woohoo!


 Can't wait to see what you get; I am expecting mine next Monday and will share here too


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Sep 18, 2013)

I LOVE Stitch Fix! Thank you for starting this thread! It's such a fun present to open  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've only had one "fix" but my next one is scheduled to arrive on the 24th. I'll post what I receive next week, but until then I've been searching "Stitchfix review" in google to read/see what other people think/receive. It's been fun to compare different opinions and styles. I don't know how, but I loved everything they sent me the first time. Although a couple of nuances kept me from keeping it all (jacket sleeves too short and blouse too sheer for work), I love that you have the same stylist each time so that every little note I made will help with my next "fix."


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Sep 18, 2013)

> I LOVE Stitch Fix! Thank you for starting this thread! It's such a fun present to open  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've only had one "fix" but my next one is scheduled to arrive on the 24th. I'll post what I receive next week, but until then I've been searching "Stitchfix review" in google to read/see what other people think/receive. It's been fun to compare different opinions and styles. I don't know how, but I loved everything they sent me the first time. Although a couple of nuances kept me from keeping it all (jacket sleeves too short andÂ blouse too sheer for work),Â I love that you have the same stylist each time so that every little note I made will help with my next "fix."Â


 So happy to see all the fellow Stitch Fix'ers here) Seems like we will get our next fixes around the same time. Very curious to see if you get to keep your initial stylist; in my experience ( I am onto my fourth) the stylists changed each time. Clarie, Jackie and then Ishara I believe. I asked for my last stylist again though so I will report back whether they assigned her to me again


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 18, 2013)

Got my box! OMG I love everything. I want to keep it all!

Please excuse my dirty mirror, I'm lazy.








Spoiler



First up: shirt and skinny jeans





This shirt is my favorite! I wear a lot of black and grey so it's a welcome change for me. I've always liked prints like this but could never find the "perfect" one. This one is definitely a keeper! The jeans are cute and I like them, but I have so many pairs of skinny jeans.





This shirt I love, but it's a bit pricey at $78. I've thought about justifying it by saying this is the one I'm using my $20 credit on, but we'll see!





This sweater is really cute, but it's 100% Viscose which I've had horrible experiences with in the past. No viscose or rayon for me!





I like this cardigan and it's very "me" but it's 60% rayon and rayon is evil!

I'm definitely keeping the first top, still undecided about the rest!


----------



## CT Rachel (Sep 18, 2013)

> Got my box! OMG I love everything. I want to keep it all! I'm definitely keeping the first top, still undecided about the rest!


 Hard to tell cause the pics are kind of dark but I like the first two tops. Thanks for posting!


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 18, 2013)

Here's a picture where you can see the patterns a bit better:


----------



## MissMonica (Sep 19, 2013)

I tried Stitch Fix about a year ago and my fix was sooooo far off, I haven't tried again.  I'm excited to see what everyone else gets though, to see if it's improved!


----------



## Alhanna (Sep 20, 2013)

My first fix is on the 25th. I seriously can't wait!


----------



## chocolatte (Sep 20, 2013)

> My first fix is on the 25th. I seriously can't wait!


 My first is supposed to be here the 24th!! Looks like we are first subscribers together!! I can't wait!


----------



## Alhanna (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chocolatte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My first is supposed to be here the 24th!! Looks like we are first subscribers together!! I can't wait!
Hope your fix rocks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chachithegreat (Sep 21, 2013)

Ooo a Stitch Fix thread, yay! This was my first fix. I ended up only keeping the dress because of some fit issues, but I really liked almost everything! I've got another one that should be delivered early next week. I'm anxious to see what's in it.


----------



## brandyk (Sep 21, 2013)

I just got my first fix in this week and i totally loved everything. i think i did so well in part because i was absurdly specific with telling them what i like to wear. i only got one thing i really didn't like but with the discount it's dumb not to keep it. that's the only thing... if you MUST have the $78 dress in your $300 box, after it's discounted and you love 1 or 2 more things, you're going to end up with the entire box. maybe every time i won't have a must have piece, i don't know!


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Sep 21, 2013)

[/img]



[/img][/img]



Got my 4 th stitch fix one day early today and I LOVE it this time! Totally my style I think my Pinterest board helped a lot and as three of the items are so my style I am keeping the whole thing to get the discount; makes much more sense as the other two items I like enough. Totally happy this time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 21, 2013)

Great stuff! I'm doing 1 a month. My next one is schedule for October 16th!


----------



## stasi7 (Sep 25, 2013)

I received my second box and am still not happy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't think I'll try it again. I even linked my Pinterest page and left comments on the last box. It doesn't seem like they took any of that into account. I think I'm going to try the other personal shopping box.


----------



## centaur74 (Oct 5, 2013)

My fourth fix arrives Wednesday. For those with more time than patience I found that you can find most of the clothes headed your way (as in check the list of stuff you're getting and find it here):

http://katrinalake.polyvore.com/?p=37

I found all of the pieces headed to my mailbox by taking a peak.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Oct 5, 2013)

> My fourth fix arrives Wednesday. For those with more time than patience I found that you can find most of the clothes headed your way (as in check the list of stuff you're getting and find it here): http://katrinalake.polyvore.com/?p=37 I found all of the pieces headed to my mailbox by taking a peak.


 Thanks for this link; I am always obsessively searching the items listed on my checkout page while waiting on the shipment and this is so great it has a ton of their item cards amazing)


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *centaur74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My fourth fix arrives Wednesday. For those with more time than patience I found that you can find most of the clothes headed your way (as in check the list of stuff you're getting and find it here):

http://katrinalake.polyvore.com/?p=37

I found all of the pieces headed to my mailbox by taking a peak.

Thank you! This link is so helpful!! 

I recently received a fix and I kept the Margot Asymmetrical Zipper Coat: http://www.polyvore.com/margot_asymmetrical_zipper_coat/set?id=97682609 I'm totally in love with it!!


----------



## crescentmoon (Oct 8, 2013)

Question, can they do plus sizes? I am about a 2x in most things and I have a coupon for this but I can't seem to find anything about sizing.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 8, 2013)

I think they go to about a 14/16.


----------



## centaur74 (Oct 8, 2013)

They only have sizes that go up to a 14, though there's been talk they may expand with plus sizes someday. I have a plus size friend who really likes Gywnnie Bee, which I think is kind of similar.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *crescentmoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Question, can they do plus sizes? I am about a 2x in most things and I have a coupon for this but I can't seem to find anything about sizing. 

On the style profile it appears that the options to select for sizes are as follows: "0, 2, 4, 6, 8, 10, 12, 14, 16, Plus" 

There is also a size guide for dress sizes that looks like this: 





Hope this was somewhat helpful!!


----------



## crescentmoon (Oct 8, 2013)

Thank you everyone for answering that question for me.


----------



## ginmorel (Oct 12, 2013)

> [/img]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What were the prices like?


----------



## Shannon28 (Oct 12, 2013)

Love, love, love the leather jacket and dress from your fix.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Oct 12, 2013)

> Love, love, love the leather jacket and dress from your fix.


 Thanks, those two are my faves too


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Oct 12, 2013)

> What were the prices like?


 The prices were all over the place for this fix. The most expensive item expectedly I guess was the jacket about $110 if I remember right. The rest of the four costed around $130 considering I kept everything and got the %25 discount. Individually if I didn't get the discount I think the whole thing was above $350 which would have been too expensive. I think with Stitch Fix either keeping the whole thing or just keeping one or two items makes the most financial sense)


----------



## ginmorel (Oct 12, 2013)

> The prices were all over the place for this fix. The most expensive item expectedly I guess was the jacket about $110 if I remember right. The rest of the four costed around $130 considering I kept everything and got the %25 discount. Individually if I didn't get the discount I think the whole thing was above $350 which would have been too expensive. I think with Stitch Fix either keeping the whole thing or just keeping one or two items makes the most financial sense)


 Thanks! I ordered my first fix. I'm hoping I like everything so I can get the 25% off


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Oct 12, 2013)

> Thanks! I ordered my first fix. I'm hoping I like everything so I can get the 25% off


 Sure can't wait to see your fix! I have another one coming the end of the month and will share mine again as well!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 14, 2013)

Do you have tips for making my first Stitch Fix a success?

I've already been working on a Pinterest board. I'm going to skip the accessories because I just can't do bold and I have plenty of classic pieces. 

I am trying to figure out the sizes and size chart. I'm a little surprised they don't ask for complete measurements (hips/waist/bust/etc.) and instead ask for your regular top/bottom sizes in numbers and letters. As we all know this can vary a LOT depending on the brand. Would including more specific measurements in the notes help them?

Thank you!!

Amanda


----------



## sj52000 (Oct 14, 2013)

Just FYI - telling them to skip something doesn't always work. Last month I asked specifically for no polyester tops, and I got a top that was 100% polyester. This month I specified no jewelry - and I got a necklace. I don't think they actually read the notes you send them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sj52000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just FYI - telling them to skip something doesn't always work. Last month I asked specifically for no polyester tops, and I got a top that was 100% polyester. This month I specified no jewelry - and I got a necklace. I don't think they actually read the notes you send them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I think you have to change your profile, not just put it in your notes to the stylist.  It wouldn't hurt to do both to ensure you don't get accessories or fabrics you don't care for.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think you have to change your profile, not just put it in your notes to the stylist.  It wouldn't hurt to do both to ensure you don't get accessories or fabrics you don't care for.  
Good tip! Thanks!


----------



## sj52000 (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sj52000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just FYI - telling them to skip something doesn't always work. Last month I asked specifically for no polyester tops, and I got a top that was 100% polyester. This month I specified no jewelry - and I got a necklace. I don't think they actually read the notes you send them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I think you have to change your profile, not just put it in your notes to the stylist.  It wouldn't hurt to do both to ensure you don't get accessories or fabrics you don't care for.  

I did that. Didn't work.


----------



## mckondik (Oct 15, 2013)

I have my first stitch fix coming November 12th!   I never know how those style profiles will work with me as I like a little bit of everything so it is hard for me to specify my taste.


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 15, 2013)

Mines due to arrive nov 7- I'm excited to see what everyone gets..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 16, 2013)

I received my October fix yesterday and I immediately bagged it back up to send back.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There was nothing I liked. They sent 2 sweaters which were so strangely cut and oversized, a maxi skirt (I don't wear skirts but I didn't tell them NOT to send them), a strange coat/cape/wrap thing, and a cobalt blue top which was nice, but I didn't love. I was really looking forward to this one too, especially with the $20 PopSugar card. Hopefully November is better!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I received my October fix yesterday and I immediately bagged it back up to send back.




There was nothing I liked. They sent 2 sweaters which were so strangely cut and oversized, a maxi skirt (I don't wear skirts but I didn't tell them NOT to send them), a strange coat/cape/wrap thing, and a cobalt blue top which was nice, but I didn't love. I was really looking forward to this one too, especially with the $20 PopSugar card. Hopefully November is better!
My Oct box is due to arrive tomorrow.  Looking at my check out page I'm not super excited about it, but I used my PS card too so at least I'm not out the $20 if I don't like any of it.


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 16, 2013)

Oh my gosh, stylishmomofnw, LOVE the jacket!! How much was it? 

I got my 7th fix the other day and it was pretty solid, but I think I'm only keeping the last 2 pieces. Definitely keeping the last sweater, and am on the fence about the white blouse.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh my gosh, stylishmomofnw, LOVE the jacket!! How much was it? 

I got my 7th fix the other day and it was pretty solid, but I think I'm only keeping the last 2 pieces. Definitely keeping the last sweater, and am on the fence about the white blouse.  




















Love the pink sweater!


----------



## boxnewbie (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi Guys,

This is my first time signing up for stitch fix. I was setting up my  style profile and placed the promo code for $20 received from Popsugar Oct Box with no problem.  However, my pc got disconnected and I had to restart the whole thing over. When I look at the credit balance it still says $0.00. Shouldn't this say $20 credit? I do not recall any messages from stitch fix that the code is being verified.  My fix is scheduled on Nov 14.  I tried putting the promo code again and it says I already used that code.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *boxnewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi Guys,

This is my first time signing up for stitch fix. I was setting up my  style profile and placed the promo code for $20 received from Popsugar Oct Box with no problem.  However, my pc got disconnected and I had to restart the whole thing over. When I look at the credit balance it still says $0.00. Shouldn't this say $20 credit? I do not recall any messages from stitch fix that the code is being verified.  My fix is scheduled on Nov 14.  I tried putting the promo code again and it says I already used that code.  
I would call Stitch Fix customer service. They should be able to tell the promo code was associated with your account but your order wasn't completed. (Sounds like a glitch in their application.)


----------



## sj52000 (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *boxnewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi Guys,

This is my first time signing up for stitch fix. I was setting up my  style profile and placed the promo code for $20 received from Popsugar Oct Box with no problem.  However, my pc got disconnected and I had to restart the whole thing over. When I look at the credit balance it still says $0.00. Shouldn't this say $20 credit? I do not recall any messages from stitch fix that the code is being verified.  My fix is scheduled on Nov 14.  I tried putting the promo code again and it says I already used that code.  
I've used two codes so far, and both didn't show up in my credit online. They take the credit immediately to apply toward your order. (The $20 styling fee.) I checked and I wasn't charged on my credit card for either, so it did work.


----------



## boxnewbie (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks Ladies! I already emailed customer service after I had set up my account just to make sure. Still waiting for a reply.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Oct 18, 2013)

> Oh my gosh,Â stylishmomofnw, LOVE the jacket!! How much was it?Â  I got my 7th fix the other day and it was pretty solid, but I think I'm only keeping the last 2 pieces. Definitely keeping the last sweater, and am on the fence about the white blouse.Â Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Clothes behind the spoiler :) /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Spoiler: Clothes behind the spoiler :) /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Thx, I love it too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) I was able to locate the Stitch fix explanation sheet and the actual price for the leather jacket is $98( a bit less than I remembered actually and for me it was %25 off of that price as I kept the whole box


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Love the pink sweater!
Thanks! Ended up being the only thing I kept  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

In regards to advice for getting the best fixes possible, I say as much feedback as possible! I let them know exactly what kind of items I was looking for and what I did not want / my work environment. I even started using Pinterest just for them. I think after they saw the Pinterest board, the pieces improved. Your first box may not be a rockstar, but if you give them honest feedback, it'll get better. It's also a good idea to include some of your measurements. I know for me, tops are hard. I have a larger bust so sizing in a pain in the rear. They've been pretty great so far sizing wise, I think only 1-2 items were too small.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks! Ended up being the only thing I kept  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

In regards to advice for getting the best fixes possible, I say as much feedback as possible! I let them know exactly what kind of items I was looking for and what I did not want / my work environment. I even started using Pinterest just for them. I think after they saw the Pinterest board, the pieces improved. Your first box may not be a rockstar, but if you give them honest feedback, it'll get better. It's also a good idea to include some of your measurements. I know for me, tops are hard. I have a larger bust so sizing in a pain in the rear. They've been pretty great so far sizing wise, I think only 1-2 items were too small. 
Thanks for the tips! I really wasn't sure on the sizing; I'll be a little more specific in my notes. Did you put any pics of yourself on your Pinterest board? I read the SF instructions and they suggested I do that.


----------



## lerue (Oct 20, 2013)

My mom got her October Fix if anyone is interested in seeing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Below are the info cards detailing what she got.. modeling photos through the link  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> She kept everything! It was only her second fix and she loved it - I can't wait to get my next fix!





















See Terms of Service for instruction how to add a proper signature.


----------



## lerue (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stylishmomofnw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
















Got my 4 th stitch fix one day early today and I LOVE it this time! Totally my style I think my Pinterest board helped a lot and as three of the items are so my style I am keeping the whole thing to get the discount; makes much more sense as the other two items I like enough. Totally happy this time




LOVE YOUR FIX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chachithegreat (Oct 20, 2013)

I absolutely love my third fix! I could do without the Maxi Skirt, but I'm going to keep the whole thing because the discount makes it free. The sweater in the lower right looks way better on than it does on the dummy. It actually hangs correctly. I love the riding inspired back. The necklace is my favorite.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chachithegreat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I absolutely love my third fix! I could do without the Maxi Skirt, but I'm going to keep the whole thing because the discount makes it free. The sweater in the lower right looks way better on than it does on the dummy. It actually hangs correctly. I love the riding inspired back. The necklace is my favorite. 
Everything looks wonderful! I'm excited to order mine!!


----------



## missemiee (Oct 20, 2013)

Alright ladies, I need help rationalizing if I really need to try this. I've been debating it for awhile, but then now with the $20 card from October PopSugar-it's even more tempting. But this is why I don't need it; I'm a store manager for a high end women's clothing store and have more clothes than I can fit in my house. That being said, it's mostly work clothes that I don't ever wear on my days off. But I really don't need to spend more $ on anymore clothes period. So what I'm debating is either trying it and adding to my bursting wardrobe or trade the card with someone else that has some other card like shoptiques, bauble bar or gorjana so atleast I can use it for accessories. So to those of you who have tried Stitch Fix, is it worth the try for a person that has more clothes than I know what to do with? And I do realize that even if I don't like anything, I'm not out any of my own $. But if that's the case I might as well just trade it to someone who knows they will actually like and keep the clothes. Help! I can't be trusted! I'm very impulsive! LOL


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Oct 20, 2013)

> LOVE YOUR FIX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [rule]


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 21, 2013)

@chachithegreat great fix!! love the necklace  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 21, 2013)

> Alright ladies, I need help rationalizing if I really need to try this. I've been debating it for awhile, but then now with the $20 card from October PopSugar-it's even more tempting. But this is why I don't need it; I'm a store manager for a high end women's clothing store and have more clothes than I can fit in my house. That being said, it's mostly work clothes that I don't ever wear on my days off. But I really don't need to spend more $ on anymore clothes period. So what I'm debating is either trying it and adding to my bursting wardrobe or trade the card with someone else that has some other card like shoptiques, bauble bar or gorjana so atleast I can use it for accessories. So to those of you who have tried Stitch Fix, is it worth the try for a person that has more clothes than I know what to do with? And I do realize that even if I don't like anything, I'm not out any of my own $. But if that's the case I might as well just trade it to someone who knows they will actually like and keep the clothes. Help! I can't be trusted! I'm very impulsive! LOL


 We all have our styles that we gravitate towards- the cool thing is that new things that we probably wouldn't pick out ourselves are brought to our attention. I say go for it!! It doesn't cost anything to try if you don't like anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Alright ladies, I need help rationalizing if I really need to try this. I've been debating it for awhile, but then now with the $20 card from October PopSugar-it's even more tempting. But this is why I don't need it; I'm a store manager for a high end women's clothing store and have more clothes than I can fit in my house. That being said, it's mostly work clothes that I don't ever wear on my days off. But I really don't need to spend more $ on anymore clothes period. So what I'm debating is either trying it and adding to my bursting wardrobe or trade the card with someone else that has some other card like shoptiques, bauble bar or gorjana so atleast I can use it for accessories.

So to those of you who have tried Stitch Fix, is it worth the try for a person that has more clothes than I know what to do with? And I do realize that even if I don't like anything, I'm not out any of my own $. But if that's the case I might as well just trade it to someone who knows they will actually like and keep the clothes.

Help! I can't be trusted! I'm very impulsive! LOL
I'd say go for the Stitch Fix with a focus on non-work clothes! The service sounds like such fun (although my first fix isn't arriving until November). Whatever you choose I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## missemiee (Oct 21, 2013)

> I'd say go for the Stitch Fix with a focus on non-work clothes! The service sounds like such fun (although my first fix isn't arriving until November). Whatever you choose I hope you enjoy it!


 I really do need non work clothes. My days off are spent in yoga leggings and a hoodie. LOL.


----------



## bellerenee (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stylishmomofnw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
















Got my 4 th stitch fix one day early today and I LOVE it this time! Totally my style I think my Pinterest board helped a lot and as three of the items are so my style I am keeping the whole thing to get the discount; makes much more sense as the other two items I like enough. Totally happy this time







That open cardigan! I'm dead. I want something like that to show up in my first fix!!


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Oct 29, 2013)

> That open cardigan! I'm dead. I want something like that to show up in my first fix!!


 Thx, I love wearing it, so so cozy too my new fix is due this Thursday; will post pics!


----------



## natashaia (Nov 2, 2013)

I want my fix now! its supposed to come on the 9th! i am excited! i was really specific about my likes and dislikes, so i hope they listened!


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Nov 2, 2013)

My latest fix has come and already gone this past Thursday. After the good last two ones this one was quite disappointing. I pinned away on my pinterest and even made a special stitch fix board. Not even one of the many options made it to my box and nothing comes even close to the style. I ended up keeping a blouse as I had popsugar credit and I like it will post pics later.


----------



## natashaia (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stylishmomofnw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My latest fix has come and already gone this past Thursday. After the good last two ones this one was quite disappointing. I pinned away on my pinterest and even made a special stitch fix board.
Not even one of the many options made it to my box and nothing comes even close to the style. I ended up keeping a blouse as I had popsugar credit and I like it will post pics later.
I'm sorry! that is a bummer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ginmorel (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm scheduled to receive my first fix on the 9th. I received coupon codes in the Popsugar box. Someone said we could use up to 2. I had two codes and a credit of $40. Today I checked the site and only have a credit of $20. Has this happened to anyone else?

Thanks


----------



## bellerenee (Nov 6, 2013)

My first fix is scheduled to arrive Friday. I'm a little nervous that I'm going to fall in love with everything but I can really only afford one item... 

I wanted a preview so I googled all the items it says I'm getting. HA! It only worked for one.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Nov 6, 2013)

> I'm scheduled to receive my first fix on the 9th. I received coupon codes in the Popsugar box. Someone said we could use up to 2. I had two codes and a credit of $40. Today I checked the site and only have a credit of $20. Has this happened to anyone else? Thanks


 Yes happened to me too, and it usually means they are working on your fix and used the first $20 as the stylists fee) hope this helps!


----------



## ginmorel (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stylishmomofnw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yes happened to me too, and it usually means they are working on your fix and used the first $20 as the stylists fee) hope this helps!
Def helps. Thanks! I can't wait.


----------



## ginmorel (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellerenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My first fix is scheduled to arrive Friday. I'm a little nervous that I'm going to fall in love with everything but I can really only afford one item...

I wanted a preview so I googled all the items it says I'm getting. HA! It only worked for one.
Where do you check what you're getting? It's my first fix. Thanks!


----------



## natashaia (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ginmorel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Where do you check what you're getting? It's my first fix. Thanks!
Im getting my first fix too! if you received your shipping notice already, then they have posted the names of each piece on your account page!


----------



## superhans (Nov 6, 2013)

Received my first stitch fix today - loved it! 

These are the two items I kept (pants &amp; shirt):





This blouse I sent back (wanted to keep it, but at $100 and knowing it was dryclean only, I couldnt justify it):





And this giant sweater was a no brainer send back, for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It looks OKish here but mostly looked like a bath robe





I also received a scarf (not pictured) but it was just way too much material for me.


----------



## superhans (Nov 6, 2013)

...and please excuse the lighting! my laundry room looks like a dungeon but it's where the full length mirror lives.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *superhans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ...and please excuse the lighting! my laundry room looks like a dungeon but it's where the full length mirror lives.
I loved the two pieces you kept! I agree with you on the giant sweater, though! 

I'd call that a good fix. I hope mine is as well!


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 6, 2013)

I kind of love the bathrobe sweater, but that is because I spend way too much time wandering around in a bathrobe, so it would sort of be an upgrade for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I kind of love the bathrobe sweater, but that is because I spend way too much time wandering around in a bathrobe, so it would sort of be an upgrade for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



 I should look at it that way!


----------



## superhans (Nov 6, 2013)

it was definitely comfy! but i was missing the belt. what kind of psuedo bathrobe doesnt come with a belt!?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chachithegreat (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *superhans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Received my first stitch fix today - loved it! 

These are the two items I kept (pants &amp; shirt):





This blouse I sent back (wanted to keep it, but at $100 and knowing it was dryclean only, I couldnt justify it):





And this giant sweater was a no brainer send back, for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It looks OKish here but mostly looked like a bath robe





I also received a scarf (not pictured) but it was just way too much material for me.
I love your fix! I actually even like the bathrobe sweater.


----------



## mckondik (Nov 8, 2013)

Really looking forward to my fix! It is due to arrive Tuesday. I was able to find 3 of the items by Polyvore or google. One of the dresses in particular is totally me! I really hope it fits.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> this seems like a fun service


----------



## ginmorel (Nov 8, 2013)

My first fix is out for delivery!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mckondik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Really looking forward to my fix! It is due to arrive Tuesday. I was able to find 3 of the items by Polyvore or google. One of the dresses in particular is totally me! I really hope it fits.



this seems like a fun service


Quote: Originally Posted by *ginmorel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My first fix is out for delivery!





Yay for both of you!! I hope they're wonderful!


----------



## bellerenee (Nov 10, 2013)

Got my first fix! Only ended up keeping one item. The jeans they sent were way too small... I'm wondering if all their 6's run small. I wear 6 in LOFT but maybe they run bigger? We'll see. I also got three sweaters, two I loved (one i already own!) and one that looked like a Cosby sweater. I also got a gorgeous teal lace peplum top that just looked horrible on me. But it was so pretty! Overall I'm pleased and looking forward to the next one. I'm hoping the stylists have a better idea of my style with each fix!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellerenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my first fix! Only ended up keeping one item. The jeans they sent were way too small... I'm wondering if all their 6's run small. I wear 6 in LOFT but maybe they run bigger? We'll see. I also got three sweaters, two I loved (one i already own!) and one that looked like a Cosby sweater. I also got a gorgeous teal lace peplum top that just looked horrible on me. But it was so pretty!

Overall I'm pleased and looking forward to the next one. I'm hoping the stylists have a better idea of my style with each fix!
That's great you loved one of the items!

Jeans seem so risky to send in a fix. Unless they're incredibly stretchy they're so hard to fit in general!


----------



## ginmorel (Nov 10, 2013)

I received my first fix on Friday and I loved everything! I think ill end up everything. I love it all but I was in a car accident Friday night that's the only reason I'm think about sending something back. With the 25% off it does make sense to keep everything though.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ginmorel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I received my first fix on Friday and I loved everything! I think ill end up everything. I love it all but I was in a car accident Friday night that's the only reason I'm think about sending something back. With the 25% off it does make sense to keep everything though.






















Oh no! I'm sorry to hear about the car accident!! I hope you're doing okay. 

Your fix looks fantastic though; I love the stripes!


----------



## ginmorel (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh no! I'm sorry to hear about the car accident!! I hope you're doing okay.

Your fix looks fantastic though; I love the stripes!
Thanks!

I'm doing ok and no one was hurt so that's always great news! Just have to spend on the deductible to get car fixed.

I decided to keep all 5 since I love the dress and pants and they're the most expensive items so I might as well keep everything. Pants are hard for me and these fit perfectly which surprises me.


----------



## Dakota750 (Nov 10, 2013)

> I received my first fix on Friday and I loved everything! I think ill end up everything. I love it all but I was in a car accident Friday night that's the only reason I'm think about sending something back. With the 25% off it does make sense to keep everything though.


 I LOVE your fix! I hope I receive items as gorgeous as these!! And glad to hear you're OK after the accident!


----------



## ginmorel (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dakota750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I LOVE your fix! I hope I receive items as gorgeous as these!!

And glad to hear you're OK after the accident!
Thanks!

I was very surprised. Everything fit perfectly!


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 11, 2013)

Question to those who have signed up for a stitchfix - I signed up mid-October for a stitchfix at the earliest date possible which ended up being mid-November. But when I log into my account, I don't see anywhere where it says I have one scheduled. Do any of you have something that says you have a fix scheduled somewhere? Also, I entered my PopSugar card when I signed up and it's already been applied, so I'm assuming that means my stitchfix is still scheduled, but there is no date or anything listed anywhere.


----------



## ginmorel (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Question to those who have signed up for a stitchfix - I signed up mid-October for a stitchfix at the earliest date possible which ended up being mid-November. But when I log into my account, I don't see anywhere where it says I have one scheduled. Do any of you have something that says you have a fix scheduled somewhere? Also, I entered my PopSugar card when I signed up and it's already been applied, so I'm assuming that means my stitchfix is still scheduled, but there is no date or anything listed anywhere.
When I scheduled my fix every time I logged in it said my next fix date was 11/09. Every time I signed in it said the same thing up until it shipped then it changed to the items I was receiving and a checkout page. I also used 2 popsugar cards. Did you get a confirmation email when you ordered? I got an email as soon as I ordered telling me my shipment was scheduled.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Question to those who have signed up for a stitchfix - I signed up mid-October for a stitchfix at the earliest date possible which ended up being mid-November. But when I log into my account, I don't see anywhere where it says I have one scheduled. Do any of you have something that says you have a fix scheduled somewhere? Also, I entered my PopSugar card when I signed up and it's already been applied, so I'm assuming that means my stitchfix is still scheduled, but there is no date or anything listed anywhere.
I'd try emailing them or asking them on Facebook, they are pretty responsive.


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ginmorel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I received my first fix on Friday and I loved everything! I think ill end up everything. I love it all but I was in a car accident Friday night that's the only reason I'm think about sending something back. With the 25% off it does make sense to keep everything though.






















I love your entire fix!! Especially the necklace and the dress!


----------



## lerue (Nov 12, 2013)

My mom got her third stitch fix (can't wait to get my second one soon!)





Item #1 - Blouse





Item #2 - Blouse

Item # 3 - Pants





Item #4 - Dress





Item #5 - Blouse

Here are a few photos of her items - you can see more detailed photos and item descriptions here in my blog post  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I can't wait to get my fix next month (my second) she's already on her 4th next month!! 

-LeRue


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 12, 2013)

Oh how'd she like that first top I think I'm getting that one in my next fix (coming Thursday!)

It looks like it would look great with a pencil skirt!


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 12, 2013)

I got mine today! Here's is the card and a pic of the infinity scarf:






Kind of underwhelming. Three of the clothing items were their house brand and I only really liked the burgundy top. The maxi skirt is nice but I've gotten them on eBay for $10 with similar fabric and quality. I like the scarf a lot and will probably keep it and send the others back. I love the chevron and hope no one thinks I work at target when I wear it out, haha. Will probably try another fix sometime. If I hadn't liked the scarf id have gotten the top, so two of the things were a good value.


----------



## mrskatemarie (Nov 12, 2013)

I got my first fix today (using the PopSugar code) and I'm so, so impressed. I'm tall and have a terrible time finding pants - especially skinny ones - and they sent me a pair that fit beautifully. They're way more than I usually spend for pants, but I couldn't pass them up.

Here are my keepers:





Black skinnies and both the shirts are navy/tan. The one with the stripes is so, so comfy.


----------



## lerue (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mrskatemarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my first fix today (using the PopSugar code) and I'm so, so impressed. I'm tall and have a terrible time finding pants - especially skinny ones - and they sent me a pair that fit beautifully. They're way more than I usually spend for pants, but I couldn't pass them up.

Here are my keepers:





Black skinnies and both the shirts are navy/tan. The one with the stripes is so, so comfy.
i LOVE your keepers!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mrskatemarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my first fix today (using the PopSugar code) and I'm so, so impressed. I'm tall and have a terrible time finding pants - especially skinny ones - and they sent me a pair that fit beautifully. They're way more than I usually spend for pants, but I couldn't pass them up.

Here are my keepers:





Black skinnies and both the shirts are navy/tan. The one with the stripes is so, so comfy.
Those are great!


----------



## MissKellyC (Nov 13, 2013)

Mine first fix is sitting at the local FedEx... Apparently not to be delivered before the scheduled date/time! =P I wanna see what they picked out! I'm loving everyone else's picks! =)


----------



## OiiO (Nov 13, 2013)

Okay, so I'm not a model or anything and I'm terrible at taking selfies, but here's what I got.


----------



## adrienne27 (Nov 14, 2013)

> Okay, so I'm not a model or anything and I'm terrible at taking selfies, but here's what I got.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Pictures



Your fix looks great and everything looks fab on you! Question: Where did you get the style cards for each piece you posted? Can you get them online somewhere??


----------



## OiiO (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *adrienne27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Your fix looks great and everything looks fab on you! Question: Where did you get the style cards for each piece you posted? Can you get them online somewhere??
They were actually in my box, so I took pictures of those pictures (pictureception!!) and combined them into one collage.


----------



## ginmorel (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, so I'm not a model or anything and I'm terrible at taking selfies, but here's what I got.

























I LOVE your fix! I think I would have kept everything. I hope my 2nd one is great!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, so I'm not a model or anything and I'm terrible at taking selfies, but here's what I got.

























What do you mean you're not a model and terrible at self photos!  I think these pics are great!

What kind of scarf is it?  I love the color.  I'm getting my box tomorrow or Friday and getting an infinity scarf so I'm curious to see how it compares to this one.  I love the tie front and drawstring tops!


----------



## OiiO (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What do you mean you're not a model and terrible at self photos!  I think these pics are great!

What kind of scarf is it?  I love the color.  I'm getting my box tomorrow or Friday and getting an infinity scarf so I'm curious to see how it compares to this one.  I love the tie front and drawstring tops!  
I'm one of those girls that genuinely thinks she is fat. The non-crazy side of my brain tells me I'm insane and should listen to people who think I'm either joking about it or fishing for compliments. It's psychological and comes from childhood when I actually used to be a chubby kid, and even to this day I can't think of myself as anything but. 

This is an infinity scarf too, and the material is really soft! I loved it more than anything else in the box, so I kept it and sent the rest back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 14, 2013)

> Okay, so I'm not a model or anything and I'm terrible at taking selfies, but here's what I got.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Pictures



OiiO you are hot!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really like those purple cords too! My fix will be here Monday and I'm so curious to see what they sent.


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 14, 2013)

Are you able to access through your account on the stitchfix website a list or pictures of what they will be sending you before you get it?


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Are you able to access through your account on the stitchfix website a list or pictures of what they will be sending you before you get it?
If you have a fix being sent to you (ie already packaged and on its way), you should have a list of items that are coming. You'll be able to see the prices too. Then, if you want to be spoiled, google away! 

@OiiO , we are the same!! I was totally a chubster growing up and always had my grandma picking on me about it and even now, I feel like that little girl. Especially around her crazy German ass haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Are you able to access through your account on the stitchfix website a list or pictures of what they will be sending you before you get it?
If you have a fix being sent to you (ie already packaged and on its way), you should have a list of items that are coming. You'll be able to see the prices too. Then, if you want to be spoiled, google away! 

@OiiO , we are the same!! I was totally a chubster growing up and always had my grandma picking on me about it and even now, I feel like that little girl. Especially around her crazy German ass haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Oh no! I wish I hadn't looked  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I doubt I will be keeping anything.

I'm getting a baggy striped tshirt, a baggy striped sweater, a cat printed tank top, the chevron scarf and a poufy polka dot skirt.  I said I had a classic style, liked fitted pieces and was looking for stuff for work so I don't get it....bummer.  I was really excited after seeing some of the other fixes on here.


----------



## Dakota750 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, so I'm not a model or anything and I'm terrible at taking selfies, but here's what I got.


























You look gorgeous!  I love the scarf and the striped pullover!  My fix should get here on Monday.... can't wait!


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 14, 2013)

I got mine yesterday! It wasn't horrible, it was actually kinda fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> here are my cards, sorry I didn't take pics of the actual clothes, I already had them back In their bag to go to the post office by the time i saw this thread! I also got a black and grey Infinity chevron scarf that I love  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mrskatemarie (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh no! I wish I hadn't looked  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I doubt I will be keeping anything.

I'm getting a baggy striped tshirt, a baggy striped sweater, a cat printed tank top, the chevron scarf and a poufy polka dot skirt.  I said I had a classic style, liked fitted pieces and was looking for stuff for work so I don't get it....bummer.  I was really excited after seeing some of the other fixes on here.

Don't count it out until you try it on! When I first pulled my stuff out of the box, I was like, yup, this is all going back, and totally changed my mind once I saw the stuff on.


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 14, 2013)

@Lolo22 , @mrskatemarie is right! There's been a few times where I open the box and laugh but force myself to try it on &amp; end up with a keeper. Also, leave them TONS of feedback on your fix! Maybe you end up liking the pattern on a top but hate the fit, explain that. They give you more room in the individual piece review than at the bottom so use it up! I found once I left a lot of constructive feedback, my fixes were better.


----------



## ginmorel (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm one of those girls that genuinely thinks she is fat. The non-crazy side of my brain tells me I'm insane and should listen to people who think I'm either joking about it or fishing for compliments. It's psychological and comes from childhood when I actually used to be a chubby kid, and even to this day I can't think of myself as anything but.

This is an infinity scarf too, and the material is really soft! I loved it more than anything else in the box, so I kept it and sent the rest back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I am the same way! In high school I was teased a lot about weight. I'm 5'1 and was 157lbs at the time. Now I'm 113lbs and a size 0 but I still feel fat. That's why I love stitch fix they picked out clothes I wouldn't of picked for myself.


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mrskatemarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Don't count it out until you try it on! When I first pulled my stuff out of the box, I was like, yup, this is all going back, and totally changed my mind once I saw the stuff on.
Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Lolo22 , @mrskatemarie is right! There's been a few times where I open the box and laugh but force myself to try it on &amp; end up with a keeper. Also, leave them TONS of feedback on your fix! Maybe you end up liking the pattern on a top but hate the fit, explain that. They give you more room in the individual piece review than at the bottom so use it up! I found once I left a lot of constructive feedback, my fixes were better. 
I will for sure give everything a shot. Just a little bummed about 5/5 printed pieces and jealous of all the cute dresses and skinny jeans.  Oh well, at least I have some good ideas about stuff to get for my winter wardrobe now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKellyC (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks for the tip of logging on to see a list! I was only able to find two items on someone's blog, but from the sound of the items I think I'll love them all! Which will be a bad thing.... Lol but if they look how I am imagining them to, then they definitely took note of my Pinterest board! =) can't wait to get my fix this afternoon!!


----------



## Shanny81 (Nov 14, 2013)

I want your pullover BAD.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, so I'm not a model or anything and I'm terrible at taking selfies, but here's what I got.


----------



## MissKellyC (Nov 14, 2013)

My first fix! I officially love this service. Which is very dangerous.




I thought I'd love the cardigan, but I was just meh about it. I need another scarf like I need a hole in the head. I LOVE them, but not enough to spend $38 to get another. Plus it wasn't super exciting. I was amazed the jeans fit like a glove!!! It takes me FOREVER to find just ok fitting jeans at the stores. Wow... The striped shirt is a bit too small for my liking. But the sequin top... Definitely keeping!!! Requires hand wash, but I really love it. I can't wait to get another fix! =D


----------



## OiiO (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My first fix! I officially love this service. Which is very dangerous.





I thought I'd love the cardigan, but I was just meh about it. I need another scarf like I need a hole in the head. I LOVE them, but not enough to spend $38 to get another. Plus it wasn't super exciting. I was amazed the jeans fit like a glove!!! It takes me FOREVER to find just ok fitting jeans at the stores. Wow... The striped shirt is a bit too small for my liking. But the sequin top... Definitely keeping!!! Requires hand wash, but I really love it. I can't wait to get another fix! =D
Omg, I'm in love with your scarf!


----------



## MissKellyC (Nov 14, 2013)

> Omg, I'm in love with your scarf!


 It's a nice one! Very soft and is really perfect as far as how it lays. Not too bulky or anything. But didn't wow me enough to spend the money to add to my ever growing collection. Thanks to PopSugar and FabFitFun..... I'm scarfed out for awhile! Lol


----------



## BratzFan (Nov 14, 2013)

meh. i received a fix yesterday since i wanted to use my gc from popsugar.  the clothes were not high quality and were super expensive--this has been my experience with another fix as well. they do however get my "style" right (dressier/feminine/frilly). my local loft store is awesome at combining coupons, so I'll just stick with that and splurge on higher quality items when i go to larger cities--there isn't much in my area. i also prefer "paying" for things online, trying them out, and returning them in person during my travels or mailing them back over the "convenience" of stitchfix.


----------



## MissKellyC (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm curious, does anyone here have experience with Kensie jeans? Are they worth the price? Do they hold up well? They're the item I'm not sure if I should splurge on or not......


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 14, 2013)

@MissKellyC I got a pair of Kensie's after getting them in my fix. Check out 6PM.com to see if they have them there. I bought them off 6PM for like $30 I believe? I've only worn them a few times, but seem to be holding up.


----------



## MissKellyC (Nov 14, 2013)

> @MissKellyC Â I got a pair of Kensie's after getting them in my fix. Check out 6PM.com to see if they have them there. I bought them off 6PM for like $30 I believe? I've only worn them a few times, but seem to be holding up.Â


 Great, thanks!! I'll check them out!! Also, the scarf has won me over....


----------



## lauren2828 (Nov 14, 2013)

> I will for sure give everything a shot. Just a little bummed about 5/5 printed pieces and jealous of all the cute dresses and skinny jeans.Â  Oh well, at least I have some good ideas about stuff to get for my winter wardrobe now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I looked at mine too (it should be coming tomorrow) and I'm a little bummed too! Everything is busy patterns (I usually only wear solids - sometimes stripes or polka dots). I guess the upside is that if I loved everything I would have to spend an extra $250, so maybe it's a good thing I'm not crazy about it? I guess I'll give it a shot and worst case scenario, I send everything back and lose the $20 credit from Popsugar.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 14, 2013)

Got my fix!

Spoilers to save space and not clog things up on the feed here:





I also got knitted infinity scarf:





When I first saw the Geo Print dress I thought...Ok J-Lo at the grammys when she was with P-Diddy.  But trying it on, it wasn't bad, pretty flattering and comfortable but too short for me. 

I specifically request Pink Martini clothing/dresses.  They sent me this awesome dress in September which I wore to a wedding. 





My boyfriend is wearing his space invaders bow tie and I rocked my 'gang banger/rapper chain from my PopSugar box this summer, but it got all twisted up.

Anyway, I'm only keeping the embellished collar sweater/top from this fix.  The Pink Martini dress from my fix today was cute but too short and the skirt, while cute, really wasn't my style. I'm going to text my mom a picture of the scarf and see if she can knit me one for Christmas, since the one in my fix, while really soft and beautiful colors, was too expensive at $42!

Can't wait for next month!


----------



## mckondik (Nov 15, 2013)

. These are the 2 items I'm keeping from my fix.: the pleather jacket ,which is more of a tobacco color than it looks, and the geo dress. I liked nearly everything else but I need to go up a size in their clothes. Things are a bit pricey but I think I'll get another fix sometime!


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Nov 15, 2013)

> . These are the 2 items I'm keeping from my fix.: the pleather jacket ,which is more of a tobacco color than it looks, and the geo dress. I liked nearly everything else but I need to go up a size in their clothes. Things are a bit pricey but I think I'll get another fix sometime!


 Great choices I have the same faux leather jacket that I kept from them and it goes with everything, love it


----------



## tiffanys (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mckondik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



. These are the 2 items I'm keeping from my fix.: the pleather jacket ,which is more of a tobacco color than it looks, and the geo dress. I liked nearly everything else but I need to go up a size in their clothes. Things are a bit pricey but I think I'll get another fix sometime!
I also got that dress in my fix and kept it.  It's very comfortable!


----------



## AshJs3 (Nov 15, 2013)

For the second month in a row I'm sending everything back.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My first 2 fixes were so awesome and the last 2, not so much.


----------



## Shanny81 (Nov 15, 2013)

Got my first Stitchfix.  I asked for casual (I live in Seattle - land of Jeans and Fleece).  I actually really liked everything they sent me...some things just fit better than others, but I'm busty and have a bit of a tummy, so finding things that fit well is really tricky.  ESPECIALLY pants.  I couldn't believe how well the black Skinny leggings fit.  I didn't even care about the price.  I ended up keeping the leggings and cardigan.


----------



## Dakota750 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shanny81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my first Stitchfix.  I asked for casual (I live in Seattle - land of Jeans and Fleece).  I actually really liked everything they sent me...some things just fit better than others, but I'm busty and have a bit of a tummy, so finding things that fit well is really tricky.  ESPECIALLY pants.  I couldn't believe how well the black Skinny leggings fit.  I didn't even care about the price.  I ended up keeping the leggings and cardigan.
















Very pretty!  Is the second photo of the Mack Printed Split Neck Blouse and the last photo of the Huebert Space Dye Open Cardigan?  If so, I'm receiving those in my fix next week.  I'm thinking I'm going to love the cardigan... it looks so comfy and versatile, but the price tag scares me.


----------



## Shanny81 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dakota750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Very pretty!  Is the second photo of the Mack Printed Split Neck Blouse and the last photo of the Huebert Space Dye Open Cardigan?  If so, I'm receiving those in my fix next week.  I'm thinking I'm going to love the cardigan... it looks so comfy and versatile, but the price tag scares me.

Yes!  It was hard to swallow the cardigan price tag too.  BUT, I will say this.  I have bought less expensive cardigans before than they end up with holes in them so quickly.  So I'm hoping the price tag reflects quality here.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauren2828 (Nov 15, 2013)

I just got my first Stitch Fix order and there was a missing item!  The jeans that were printed on the card and listed in my check out did not come...I only had 4 items in my box.  Has this happened to anyone else?! On top of the missing item all the other things they sent me are ugly.  I'm really upset right now because I don't want them to charge me for not sending back an item that I did not receive in the fist place.  I emailed them, so I will see what happens.  This whole experience with Stitch Fix has been really disappointing.


----------



## lerue (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lauren2828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got my first Stitch Fix order and there was a missing item!  The jeans that were printed on the card and listed in my check out did not come...I only had 4 items in my box.  Has this happened to anyone else?! On top of the missing item all the other things they sent me are ugly.  I'm really upset right now because I don't want them to charge me for not sending back an item that I did not receive in the fist place.  I emailed them, so I will see what happens.  This whole experience with Stitch Fix has been really disappointing.




oh wow, that sounds horrible, I'm so sorry that you had a bad first experience!! Please keep us updated, I hope everything is fixed!  Just know that usually the first one is hit or miss.. the first box I got, I pretty much hated everything except one top.. but the next one was great!  I'm so sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katiew (Nov 17, 2013)

I got my fix Thursday. I only kept the jeans ( really dark blue) because they fit so well ... Lots of spandex I think  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Wish I would have googled them 1st &amp; saw half the price on 6pm... I like them, but after a few hours they are loose ( not sure if it is me or the pants... I washed them today and they are still saggy... A little disappointed!) The green sweater was sooo soft... But not for the cost! The tan was nice, but I'm a little too busty for it &amp; you can't really leave it open. I really wanted to like the plaid open shirt, but the color made it too blah for me... I want plaid to look like plaid  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And the black shirt with the green/blue on it just didn't work for my body ... Just not me I guess! Kinda fun to try, but not sure I will get another fix...though they scheduled it already for 12/11...


----------



## susanleia (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katiew* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my fix Thursday. I only kept the jeans ( really dark blue) because they fit so well ... Lots of spandex I think



. Wish I would have googled them 1st &amp; saw half the price on 6pm... I like them, but after a few hours they are loose ( not sure if it is me or the pants... I washed them today and they are still saggy... A little disappointed!)
The green sweater was sooo soft... But not for the cost!
The tan was nice, but I'm a little too busty for it &amp; you can't really leave it open.
I really wanted to like the plaid open shirt, but the color made it too blah for me... I want plaid to look like plaid




And the black shirt with the green/blue on it just didn't work for my body ... Just not me I guess!
Kinda fun to try, but not sure I will get another fix...though they scheduled it already for 12/11...



All your sweaters are soooooo cute! I was worried about the same thing with the pants. I got a pair of jeans in mine but I'm not sure if I want to pay $70 and then have to shrink them anyway. They did fit great though. I'm going to go stalk 6PM.com now.


----------



## OiiO (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katiew* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my fix Thursday. I only kept the jeans ( really dark blue) because they fit so well ... Lots of spandex I think




. Wish I would have googled them 1st &amp; saw half the price on 6pm... I like them, but after a few hours they are loose ( not sure if it is me or the pants... I washed them today and they are still saggy... A little disappointed!)
The green sweater was sooo soft... But not for the cost!
The tan was nice, but I'm a little too busty for it &amp; you can't really leave it open.
I really wanted to like the plaid open shirt, but the color made it too blah for me... I want plaid to look like plaid




And the black shirt with the green/blue on it just didn't work for my body ... Just not me I guess!
Kinda fun to try, but not sure I will get another fix...though they scheduled it already for 12/11...



I actually really like your flannel, I think it fits you well and kind of looks like a cardigan  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I Spy POPSUGAR Gorjana necklace!


----------



## IffB (Nov 18, 2013)

Mine is on the way - 2 sleeveless tops (?!? - I am thinking because on my profile, I market "the cheaper, the better" for price range), 1 button down shirt, 1 skirt and a necklace...I can't see keeping it after I use the $20 credit from PopSugar since I enjoy picking my own clothes!


----------



## MsBLittleton (Nov 18, 2013)

I have stalked this tread and I think I read EVERY post. I officially have a fix scheduled ... but it isn't until January, because I at least will be though the Holiday season and should have some extra $ to spend on any keepers. I'm using my PS code and so hopefully I like my fix, but at least it's month to month and I dont have to do another fix if I dont want!! This sub. seems to be a little pricey, I did tell them I usually dont spend a lot of money on clothes, did anybody else have luck with less expensive items?


----------



## boxnewbie (Nov 18, 2013)

Hello!  If I received my fix Friday, do I return it today (Monday) or do I return it within 3 business days which makes it tomorrow?


----------



## Dakota750 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MsBLittleton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have stalked this tread and I think I read EVERY post. I officially have a fix scheduled ... but it isn't until January, because I at least will be though the Holiday season and should have some extra $ to spend on any keepers. I'm using my PS code and so hopefully I like my fix, but at least it's month to month and I dont have to do another fix if I dont want!! This sub. seems to be a little pricey, I did tell them I usually dont spend a lot of money on clothes, did anybody else have luck with less expensive items?
I selected "the cheaper the better" for everything, and I'm receiving a $36 scarf, a $58 cardigan, a $34 necklace, a $58 blouse, and an $88 pair of jeans.  It seems like it's less expensive than other fixes I've seen.  At least they included two low-ish priced accessories.  I haven't received my fix yet so I can't speak to the quality of the items yet.


----------



## sj52000 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *boxnewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hello!  If I received my fix Friday, do I return it today (Monday) or do I return it within 3 business days which makes it tomorrow?

Sundays and holidays don't count. It's on their website under FAQs.


----------



## MsBLittleton (Nov 18, 2013)

@Dakota750 Well thats "ok" prices but I would sadly never in the near future pay $88 for jeans, but I guess get a $20 credit for my fix but still.

Also, I am on my wits end with trying to reply with quotes today .... I usually use my phone but today i'm using a computer and it keeps not letting me and driving me CRAZY!!


----------



## boxnewbie (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sj52000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Sundays and holidays don't count. It's on their website under FAQs.
Thanks! I just want to hold on to it for another day, lol. Loved everything but just too pricey for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## susanleia (Nov 18, 2013)

I just got my first fix and decided to keep everything. I'll post pictures later but everything was nice quality and it was literally exactly the items that I asked for. I just scheduled another fix for January, but I'm not going to request monthly fixes because that would add up way too fast.


----------



## escape (Nov 18, 2013)

First fix and I think this could be a really dangerous thing for me! I didn't take pictures, but below is my card. I actually liked everything once it was on.



I only ended up keeping the Malcolm Slub Knit shirt and the Margaret M trousers. Those pants were way out of what I normally pay, but boy did they fit so well! Most of my stuff was a hair small, so I commented away on it. I'm already looking forward to my next one! So much fun!


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 18, 2013)

Got my first fix! I gave it a chance but honestly I don't think they even looked at my profile  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here's what 'classic,' 'fitted,' pieces 'for work' got me:












And the grand finale...a shapeless cat tank with a collar...



The fits were ok (considering everything was supposed to be baggy) but I'm really sad that I don't like anything because the quality seems good and I love brands like Kensie, etc.


----------



## MissKellyC (Nov 18, 2013)

> Got my first fix! I gave it a chance but honestly I don't think they even looked at my profile  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here's what 'classic,' 'fitted,' pieces 'for work' got me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think your items are pretty cute! =) I really love the red cardigan and the scarf! did you make a Pinterest board for them to look at?


----------



## flynt (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my first fix! I gave it a chance but honestly I don't think they even looked at my profile



Here's what 'classic,' 'fitted,' pieces 'for work' got me:
And the grand finale...a shapeless cat tank with a collar...
The fits were ok (considering everything was supposed to be baggy) but I'm really sad that I don't like anything because the quality seems good and I love brands like Kensie, etc.

Yeah I went back to check my profile because all of the shirts I got were baggy and I wasn't sure where they got that from; I def put that I preferred fitted clothes and I even did the pinterest board and nothing I had on there was baggy.  Those types of shirts look terrrrible on me, like sacks.  One of them looked exactly like your cat tank but in a solid color and I said I didn't like button ups too.  I did like the skirt and the kensie jeans they sent but I ended up only keeping the jeans since the skirt was dry clean only.  I'm on the fence about doing another; I've seen other people on here get some really cute items but I'm usually pretty cheap about clothes.


----------



## lauren2828 (Nov 18, 2013)

> oh wow, that sounds horrible, I'm so sorry that you had a bad first experience!! Please keep us updated, I hope everything is fixed! Â Just know that usually the first one is hit or miss.. the first box I got, I pretty much hated everything except one top.. but the next one was great! Â I'm so sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 So I heard from customer service today, and they were really nice. They apologized, gave me a $20 credit, and offered to send a 6th item in my next fix. I'm not sure if I'm going to schedule another one. On one hand I have a $40 credit that would go to waste if I didn't schedule another fix, but on the other hand I feel like this was inconvenient and a big hassle. I'm not sure if stitch fix is the right service for me, so I might just tell them to cancel my account.


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lauren2828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


So I heard from customer service today, and they were really nice. They apologized, gave me a $20 credit, and offered to send a 6th item in my next fix. I'm not sure if I'm going to schedule another one. On one hand I have a $40 credit that would go to waste if I didn't schedule another fix, but on the other hand I feel like this was inconvenient and a big hassle. I'm not sure if stitch fix is the right service for me, so I might just tell them to cancel my account.
It's not a monthly charge. You just schedule fixes whenever you want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Also, I've had a missing item before and they simply reduced it from my final total and still gave me the discount. I'm sorry you had this experience with them, but I've gotten some great pieces from Stitch Fix. I think the more feedback you give, the better. Yes, there will be hits and misses, but I have scored some fun things. I also hate shopping, so it's far easier for me to do this than go to the mall that's 30-40 min away.


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 18, 2013)

[@]MissKellyC[/@] yeah I have an awesome Pinterest board but none of these pieces resemble anything I have there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm guessing maybe they use an automated key word search of our pins matched to the clothes? [@]flynt[/@] I don't get it either, I'm not really into baggy clothes. The cat tank is totally off the wall IMO because in the open box I specifically put "no youthful prints." Though I know they probably don't read that either, maybe just use key words again. Honestly, I wouldn't consider any of this wearable to work (and it does ask what line of work I'm in) so it's a bust for me. I may keep the scarf, but I haven't decided yet.


----------



## MissKellyC (Nov 18, 2013)

> [@]MissKellyC[/@] yeah I have an awesome Pinterest board but none of these pieces resemble anything I have there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm guessing maybe they use an automated key word search of our pins matched to the clothes? [@]flynt[/@] I don't get it either, I'm not really into baggy clothes. The cat tank is totally off the wall IMO because in the open box I specifically put "no youthful prints." Though I know they probably don't read that either, maybe just use key words again. Honestly, I wouldn't consider any of this wearable to work (and it does ask what line of work I'm in) so it's a bust for me. I may keep the scarf, but I haven't decided yet.


 Hmm that's strange... Mine was really well put together and very much my style so It seemed like my board really helped! I wonder if it depends on who is styling you?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 19, 2013)

In general I've found the stitch fix tops tend to be loose blouse style, not form fitting or very tailored.  

But I've always felt the idea of Stitch Fix was to try something new, that you wouldn't normally pick for yourself.  It's true they'll pick stuff that you wouldn't normally like, and you still hate it (it's happened with a few of my fixes), however you might find you like something they picked that you wouldn't normally have picked up in a store.  

It's a discovery service, not necessarily designed to send you items exactly like you already own or have in your closet.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  In general I've found the stitch fix tops tend to be loose blouse style, not form fitting or very tailored.  

But I've always felt the idea of Stitch Fix was to try something new, that you wouldn't normally pick for yourself.  It's true they'll pick stuff that you wouldn't normally like, and you still hate it (it's happened with a few of my fixes), however you might find you like something they picked that you wouldn't normally have picked up in a store.  

It's a discovery service, not necessarily designed to send you items exactly like you already own or have in your closet. 
My first fix is arriving in two days! I'm very excited!

Also, it's my understanding you get assigned a particular stylist for each fix? Is the stylist's name included in your fix information and does the stylist stay the same over the months or do they change?


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@MissKellyC yeah I have an awesome Pinterest board but none of these pieces resemble anything I have there



I'm guessing maybe they use an automated key word search of our pins matched to the clothes?

@flynt I don't get it either, I'm not really into baggy clothes. The cat tank is totally off the wall IMO because in the open box I specifically put "no youthful prints." Though I know they probably don't read that either, maybe just use key words again. Honestly, I wouldn't consider any of this wearable to work (and it does ask what line of work I'm in) so it's a bust for me. I may keep the scarf, but I haven't decided yet.
@Lolo22 I loved the scarf! I see what you all mean by the tops being loose. I think that can work for some people but it's not my preference either. 

I did sneak a peak at my fix (I could see the items listed but had to google for pictures) and I'm excited because they seem to have taken the prints/styles I put onto my Pinterest board in account. (Although in one case they did it a little too closely - I had a picture of a short sleeved top with sparrows on it and they are sending me a longer sleeved blouse with swans, both the same shade of blue.) Of course it's all in the actual fit as to whether I keep them or not. We'll see!


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Lolo22 I loved the scarf! I see what you all mean by the tops being loose. I think that can work for some people but it's not my preference either. 

I did sneak a peak at my fix (I could see the items listed but had to google for pictures) and I'm excited because they seem to have taken the prints/styles I put onto my Pinterest board in account. (Although in one case they did it a little too closely - I had a picture of a short sleeved top with sparrows on it and they are sending me a longer sleeved blouse with swans, both the same shade of blue.) Of course it's all in the actual fit as to whether I keep them or not. We'll see!
Me too, I decided to keep the scarf




  I don't mind loose tops, but 2 loose tops, a loose sweater and a loose skirt is a lot to me haha.  Glad you are getting some cute stuff! It is fun to see what everyone has been getting!

I'm on the fence about doing another fix, though I noticed that they are booked until early January.  I saw that some girls said the fixes get better after they get some feedback.  I am all for discovering new styles and pieces and as long as I can wear them to work and they don't make me look fat.  I don't feel like that is being too limiting.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My first fix is arriving in two days! I'm very excited!

Also, it's my understanding you get assigned a particular stylist for each fix? Is the stylist's name included in your fix information and does the stylist stay the same over the months or do they change?
You can request the same stylist.  I think stitch fix uses a combination of software and a stylist to make selections.

My stylist has changed, but I don't make it a point to request the same one each fix. Some do, however. 

Not loving each item in my fix saves me a money.  I can't imagine what my credit card would look like if I purchased every item in every box each fix.  But I wear a "stitch fix" item at least once or twice a week.


----------



## Dakota750 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shanny81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yes!  It was hard to swallow the cardigan price tag too.  BUT, I will say this.  I have bought less expensive cardigans before than they end up with holes in them so quickly.  So I'm hoping the price tag reflects quality here.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I got my fix today and love the cardigan too!  But I just noticed that it says hand wash only, and I don't have time for that... I know I'll just end up throwing it in the washing machine!  So torn about whether to keep it or not.  How has yours been holding up?


----------



## Shanny81 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dakota750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my fix today and love the cardigan too!  But I just noticed that it says hand wash only, and I don't have time for that... I know I'll just end up throwing it in the washing machine!  So torn about whether to keep it or not.  How has yours been holding up?

*GASP!*  I didn't even LOOK at that.  Crap!  Ok, well, nothing is getting hand washed in my house.  What I will probably do it machine wash on cold and then lay flat to dry.  I do that for all of my daughter's stupid Kate Quinn stuff.  It shrinks in the dryer.  Super annoying.  I wore it the other day and I feel pretty confident about machine washing it.  I think.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You can request the same stylist.  I think stitch fix uses a combination of software and a stylist to make selections.

My stylist has changed, but I don't make it a point to request the same one each fix. Some do, however. 

Not loving each item in my fix saves me a money.  I can't imagine what my credit card would look like if I purchased every item in every box each fix.  But I wear a "stitch fix" item at least once or twice a week.
Excellent! Thanks for the info. This stylist seems to have at least paid attention to the pictures I put up on Pinterest and the notes I made. It's out for delivery today so we'll see how well everything fits . . .


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Lolo22 I loved the scarf! I see what you all mean by the tops being loose. I think that can work for some people but it's not my preference either. 

I did sneak a peak at my fix (I could see the items listed but had to google for pictures) and I'm excited because they seem to have taken the prints/styles I put onto my Pinterest board in account. (Although in one case they did it a little too closely - I had a picture of a short sleeved top with sparrows on it and they are sending me a longer sleeved blouse with swans, both the same shade of blue.) Of course it's all in the actual fit as to whether I keep them or not. We'll see!
Just be aware you might get different colors than what's on the blogs/reviews/googles.  I've gotten the same shirt, but I only saw it on the blogs in orange and in prints and my top was a really pretty emerald green, which I ended up keeping.


----------



## Dakota750 (Nov 20, 2013)

I got my fix today!  Unfortunately, the necklace arrived "damaged" and the scarf had a couple snags in it.  The necklace was an easy fix though; it just has an open metal link that needs to be closed.  Needless to say, those two items will be going back.  Surprisingly though I really like the teal skinny jeans they sent me but not sure if I'll be keeping them due to the price tag.  I also really like the cardigan, but not sure about keeping it due to price and being hand wash only.  The other blouse I got just isn't my style.  Here are some photos:


----------



## Dakota750 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shanny81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
*GASP!*  I didn't even LOOK at that.  Crap!  Ok, well, nothing is getting hand washed in my house.  What I will probably do it machine wash on cold and then lay flat to dry.  I do that for all of my daughter's stupid Kate Quinn stuff.  It shrinks in the dryer.  Super annoying.  I wore it the other day and I feel pretty confident about machine washing it.  I think.
 Maybe I could swing machine washing cold and laying flat to dry.  Hmm... decisions, decisions.  Thanks for the advice!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dakota750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   Maybe I could swing machine washing cold and laying flat to dry.  Hmm... decisions, decisions.  Thanks for the advice!
That's usually a decent backup if the material itself isn't prone to snagging on other items in the washer.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 20, 2013)

I have learned that I take atrocious self portraits. I've also learned I am bigger than I thought! (I blame crispycakes!)

Just got my fix!





The *Gorden Ikat Print Sleeveless Tunic* did not fit my pear shape at all. It was super baggy up top and too tight in the hip. (It was a stretchy material but looked like I had no waist.) No photos of that one! I thought the print was really great though and will keep my eyes open for it in the future.





This was the *Fiore Box Pleated Skirt* paired with the *Bixby Swan Print 3/4 Sleeve Blouse*. (Better picture of blouse to follow.) 

The skirt was a little too long and made my legs look stumpy. Otherwise it was a super soft stretchy material that was still thick enough to seem appropriate for wearing in professional settings. The top ... I'll go into the top later. 





This was the *Cattie Belted Dot Print Minidress*. It was adorable but fit too small in the arms/shoulders and bunched weirdly in the back. Maybe a little cutesy for a woman my age but if it had been a size up I would've gone for it (and paired with cardigan and tights or something equally appropriate). Comfy, nice material, well made. 





This was not a fix item but the top was a Modcloth shirt I had put on my Pinterest board to indicate the sorts of things I liked. Which leads me to ...





This is the *Bixby Swan Print 3/4 Sleeve Blouse *again. Very similar to the shirt in the Pinterest picture, right? Maggie (the stylist) even mentioned it and I appreciate that attention to detail. The top itself was lovely but, as you can see, was totally shapeless. I tucked it into my yoga pants to see if that would improve things but not enough to make it a real win for me.





This is the Coco Lurex Detail Tweed Blazer. Yay! So lovely. This is the one I ended up getting. I was temporarily hung up on getting this ($78) or the Bixby top ($48) since the Bixby was cheaper but ended up following my heart. 

This has probably been my most long-winded post on MUT. My apologies!


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 20, 2013)

@CuriouslyAmanda , you have a great body!! I actually think the dress looks FANTASTIC on you! If it was a size bigger, I don't think it would be doing your shape justice. The blazer looks great, good keep! I think besides the dress, the blazer would be the only piece I'd suggest you keep. Also, selfies are the WORST when showing clothes haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dakota750 (Nov 20, 2013)

I was considering keeping the Adora Skinny Jeans by Just Black so I googled them just to make sure they weren't cheaper elsewhere.  It looks like other people received these same jeans in other colors in their fixes for $58-$68.  Mine are $88.  Does that strike anyone else as strange?  Or is it normal for the same brand and style of jeans to be drastically different prices in other colors?


----------



## tiffanys (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  





This is the *Bixby Swan Print 3/4 Sleeve Blouse *again. Very similar to the shirt in the Pinterest picture, right? Maggie (the stylist) even mentioned it and I appreciate that attention to detail. The top itself was lovely but, as you can see, was totally shapeless. I tucked it into my yoga pants to see if that would improve things but not enough to make it a real win for me.
That swan print makes me think of the Gloria Vanderbilt logo from the late 70s.  I know I had a pair of jeans that had a very similar logo on them.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @CuriouslyAmanda , you have a great body!! I actually think the dress looks FANTASTIC on you! If it was a size bigger, I don't think it would be doing your shape justice. The blazer looks great, good keep! I think besides the dress, the blazer would be the only piece I'd suggest you keep. Also, selfies are the WORST when showing clothes haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
@rachelshine, thanks so much for the compliment! And yes, I'm super happy about the blazer! Looking at it makes me smile! I totally would have kept the dress too and wish it were just a teeny bit bigger (half size, maybe?) since the sleeves were just too tight to be bearable. It is an adorable dress; I love the shape and the dots!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tiffanys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That swan print makes me think of the Gloria Vanderbilt logo from the late 70s.  I know I had a pair of jeans that had a very similar logo on them.
It does look like that!


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 21, 2013)

> I have learned that I take atrocious self portraits. I've also learned I am bigger than I thought! (I blame crispycakes!) Just got my fix!
> 
> The *Gorden Ikat Print Sleeveless Tunic*Â did not fit my pear shape at all. It was super baggy up top and too tight in the hip. (It was a stretchy material but looked like I had no waist.) No photos of that one! I thought the print was really great though and will keep my eyes open for it in the future.
> 
> ...


 Omg I love that blazer!


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 21, 2013)

> I was considering keeping the Adora Skinny Jeans by Just Black so I googled them just to make sure they weren't cheaper elsewhere. Â It looks like other people received these same jeans in other colors in their fixes for $58-$68. Â Mine are $88. Â Does that strike anyone else as strange? Â Or is it normal for the same brand and style of jeans to be drastically different prices in other colors?


 I think that they looked great on you!! I think the drastic difference in price is strange &amp; makes no sense. They are super cute though... I do luv the color


----------



## natashaia (Nov 21, 2013)

> Got my first fix! I gave it a chance but honestly I don't think they even looked at my profile  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here's what 'classic,' 'fitted,' pieces 'for work' got me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I get what you're saying. I liked trying stitchfix once, but I asked for work appropriate(and gave specifics about styles as well) clothing as well and they mentioned the intend in my box were work appropriate. They weren't. It's a nice concept, but they have a limited range of suppliers and their costs are overinflated to me. They were really nice to me when I mentioned the blazer in my fix was on another site for 30 dollars less. I'm going to stick to my Zara, jcrew, madewell, banana republic for work.


----------



## Shanny81 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dakota750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   Maybe I could swing machine washing cold and laying flat to dry.  Hmm... decisions, decisions.  Thanks for the advice!
Ooh, or throw it into a large lingerie mesh back to wash.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think that they looked great on you!! I think the drastic difference in price is strange &amp; makes no sense. They are super cute though... I do luv the color 
I second that opinion. The jeans look fantastic on you but it is a little fishy that the price is so much higher. I have seen cases where a certain color is never on sale (either because it's a "basic" or because it's the newest color) but it is a little odd that there's such a huge difference. I guess the real question is - are they worth the $88 to you?


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Omg I love that blazer!
I know!! It's making me grin every time I open the closet! They actually have a post about the Lurex items on their blog which I thought was neat - http://blog.stitchfix.com/styling-with-shimmer-sparkle/


----------



## Dakota750 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think that they looked great on you!! I think the drastic difference in price is strange &amp; makes no sense. They are super cute though... I do luv the color 


Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I second that opinion. The jeans look fantastic on you but it is a little fishy that the price is so much higher. I have seen cases where a certain color is never on sale (either because it's a "basic" or because it's the newest color) but it is a little odd that there's such a huge difference. I guess the real question is - are they worth the $88 to you? 

Thanks, ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I get a little anxious if I feel like I'm overpaying for something, but if I was considering keeping them before I knew others got them for cheaper, then I guess they are worth it to me?  I guess I'll see how I feel about it on Saturday when I have to return everything.


----------



## Dakota750 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shanny81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ooh, or throw it into a large lingerie mesh back to wash. 
Another good idea, thanks!


----------



## IffB (Nov 21, 2013)

My fix was hideous! I am thin but busty, so I only wear fitted tops, and I noted it on my profile. I received 3 loose tops, 2 sleeveless, that skimmed over my boobs and hang straight down, giving me a pregnant propane tank shape over skinny legs. No pictures, no witnesses to that disaster. The worse was the denim, flared, buttoned mini skirt with contrast stitching.... Oh my, I was looking for the Osh gosh by Gosh (spl?) label..... However.... In between that hot mess, I found a necklace that I really liked.... With the Popsugar credit it was free, and so worth it to give StitchFix a try.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My fix was hideous! I am thin but busty, so I only wear fitted tops, and I noted it on my profile.
I received 3 loose tops, 2 sleeveless, that skimmed over my boobs and hang straight down, giving me a pregnant propane tank shape over skinny legs. No pictures, no witnesses to that disaster. The worse was the denim, flared, buttoned mini skirt with contrast stitching.... Oh my, I was looking for the Osh gosh by Gosh (spl?) label.....

However.... In between that hot mess, I found a necklace that I really liked.... With the Popsugar credit it was free, and so worth it to give StitchFix a try.
Oh no! I'm sorry! I'm glad at least the necklace was nice.


----------



## IffB (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh no! I'm sorry! I'm glad at least the necklace was nice.
Definetely!  It would never have tried the service without the credit from PopSugar, since I enjoy shopping and by now I know what will fit and what styles suit me. I had very low expectations, but it was fun, did not cost me anything and I got a necklace out of it!


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 22, 2013)

Just got my email that my fix shipped early, they are sending:

Gatsby Cabochon Stone Statement Bracelet

Lottie Floral Print 3/4 Sleeve Blouse

Joelle Asymmetrical Sheath Dress

Logen Faux Wrap Chiffon Geo Print Dress

Olive Fit &amp; Flare Ponte Dress

I've only had success in my google search finding the Lottie blouse and Fit &amp; Flare Ponte Dress. I asked them to send me dresses for my office holiday party, so hopefully one of these works out!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got my email that my fix shipped early, they are sending:

Gatsby Cabochon Stone Statement Bracelet

Lottie Floral Print 3/4 Sleeve Blouse

Joelle Asymmetrical Sheath Dress

Logen Faux Wrap Chiffon Geo Print Dress

Olive Fit &amp; Flare Ponte Dress

I've only had success in my google search finding the Lottie blouse and Fit &amp; Flare Ponte Dress. I asked them to send me dresses for my office holiday party, so hopefully one of these works out!
I just found the Joelle Asymmetrical Sheath Dress on another blog and it looks really nice! Classy, flattering and perfect for an office holiday party! I also found the Logan Geo Print Dress (another Stitch Fix blog review) and it wouldn't be my favorite but might work for someone. The Flare Ponte Dress looks really cute and perfect for everyday or a special occasion! I think your fix is looking really good.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  




This is the Coco Lurex Detail Tweed Blazer. Yay! So lovely. 

I am in love with this blazer and it looks amazing on you! I've been slacking on creating my Pinterest board for Stitch Fix but I will definitely be doing it this week so I can request this blazer in my fix.

Edited to add:

I found the blazer on ModCloth for 65$ if anyone else is interested.

http://www.modcloth.com/shop/blazers-vests/i-gleam-business-jacket


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Nov 25, 2013)

I need helpppp LOL just got my 7 th fix and love three of the items ( all pictured in the first picture) and like the striped cardigan. The lace dress is my style but the fit would be better for a shorter waisted girl. Out of the first three I can't decide to keep which one; even if I buy two it almost makes more sense to keep the whole thing and I am not sure I want to do that this time. Decisions, decisions)



[/img]


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ChicagoBlonde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I am in love with this blazer and it looks amazing on you! I've been slacking on creating my Pinterest board for Stitch Fix but I will definitely be doing it this week so I can request this blazer in my fix.

Edited to add:

I found the blazer on ModCloth for 65$ if anyone else is interested.

http://www.modcloth.com/shop/blazers-vests/i-gleam-business-jacket
Oh! Very cool.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stylishmomofnw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



I need helpppp LOL just got my 7 th fix and love three of the items ( all pictured in the first picture) and like the striped cardigan. The lace dress is my style but the fit would be better for a shorter waisted girl.
Out of the first three I can't decide to keep which one; even if I buy two it almost makes more sense to keep the whole thing and I am not sure I want to do that this time. Decisions, decisions)


What's the print on that blouse in the upper left corner? I think that's my favorite but I can't see the print exactly. I'd definitely go with what looks great on you though!


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Nov 25, 2013)

> What's the print on that blouse in the upper left corner? I think that's my favorite but I can't see the print exactly.Â I'd definitely go with what looks great on you though!Â


 The print is elephants, unique and adorable the first three look really good on the lace dress is kind of a miss though cute and the striped cardigan is not that exciting haha Thanks for the feedback


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stylishmomofnw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The print is elephants, unique and adorable the first three look really good on the lace dress is kind of a miss though cute and the striped cardigan is not that exciting haha
Thanks for the feedback
Oooo ... elephants! That sounds wonderful! I definitely go for the fun and quirky prints.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stylishmomofnw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The print is elephants, unique and adorable the first three look really good on the lace dress is kind of a miss though cute and the striped cardigan is not that exciting haha
Thanks for the feedback
I know I'm an enabler but if those three look really good on and you love them then ...


----------



## Dakota750 (Nov 25, 2013)

> I need helpppp LOL just got my 7 th fix and love three of the items ( all pictured in the first picture) and like the striped cardigan. The lace dress is my style but the fit would be better for a shorter waisted girl. Out of the first three I can't decide to keep which one; even if I buy two it almost makes more sense to keep the whole thing and I am not sure I want to do that this time. Decisions, decisions)
> 
> 
> 
> [/img]


 I really like the elephants print one too! That would be my pick if you're trying to choose between the top three. But I also really like the cardigan and lace dress. Maybe you could try trading for another stitch fix card to bring down the price if you decide to buy all 5? And then you could sell or trade the lace dress if it just won't work for you.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Nov 25, 2013)

@ Curiously Amanda I also love quirky prints and love the top. The skirt is as cute it has birds on) also love being enabled when it comes to fashion and beauty LOL @ Dakota750 great idea, did not think of selling/ trading thx


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stylishmomofnw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@ Curiously Amanda I also love quirky prints and love the top. The skirt is as cute it has birds on) also love being enabled when it comes to fashion and beauty LOL
@ Dakota750 great idea, did not think of selling/ trading thx
Birds!? Oh now you must buy them both!!


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 27, 2013)

This has probably already been answered, but my brain is so frenzied with Thanksgiving planning that I can't recall how this part works:

Does the $20 PopSugar gift code get to be used towards an item if I keep it or does it only count as the styling fee? Because on their website they say the stylist fee is lost if you send everything back, but can be used as credit toward an item if you keep it. Does this still apply if you paid the fee with the PopSugar card? Has anyone done this?

When I log into Stitchfix it shows the screen with everything listed for me to review, but at the bottom it says my credit is $0. If I were to go through the survey and keep one item, will the $20 credit apply in the checkout process?

My package should arrive today, I'm so excited to try everything on!


----------



## Dakota750 (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This has probably already been answered, but my brain is so frenzied with Thanksgiving planning that I can't recall how this part works:

Does the $20 PopSugar gift code get to be used towards an item if I keep it or does it only count as the styling fee? Because on their website they say the stylist fee is lost if you send everything back, but can be used as credit toward an item if you keep it. Does this still apply if you paid the fee with the PopSugar card? Has anyone done this?

When I log into Stitchfix it shows the screen with everything listed for me to review, but at the bottom it says my credit is $0. If I were to go through the survey and keep one item, will the $20 credit apply in the checkout process?

My package should arrive today, I'm so excited to try everything on!
Yup, the $20 will apply towards anything you keep.  It will show up when you check out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dakota750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yup, the $20 will apply towards anything you keep.  It will show up when you check out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Thanks!


----------



## tiffanys (Nov 27, 2013)

I have a fix scheduled to be delivered the week of December 3rd (next week)!  With the upcoming holiday I thought I'd be able to log in today and see my list of items.  When I log in I get the "would you like to schedule a fix" page... I expected either "we're working on your fix" or "here's the list of things in your fix" check out page.... Thinking maybe I got the date wrong, I went back, checked my email... confirmed I have a fix scheduled next week, checked my credit card... the $20 styling fee hit my card 2 days ago.  I think this is odd and I'd reach out to StitchFix, but they don't have a quick turnaround in replying to emails.  Anyone else experience this?

EDIT:  An hour later... I got shipping notification and now see the check out page.


----------



## ydlr20 (Nov 27, 2013)

Got my first stitch fix and I need your help deciding. I should add a disclaimer to please pardon the appearance. It's one of those days where I'm just home and feel super lazy.




This is the Daniel Rainn Catina Belted 3/4 Sleeve Silk Dress $98. I like it, but not sure if I like it enough to keep it.



This pic has the Just Black Adora Skinny Jeans $88 and the 41Hawthorn Colibri Colorblocked Henley Blouse $48. I love both of these and I think I might keep them.



This has the jeans and the Tart Saffron V-Neck Dolman Sleeve Top $58. Not sure about the top. Not feeling the excess fabric on the side of the rib cage.



This is the Pink Martini Felix Zig-Zag Drape Front Cardigan $54. It was missing the belt so I could not try it on :-( What do you guys think? What should I keep?


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my first stitch fix and I need your help deciding. I should add a disclaimer to please pardon the appearance. It's one of those days where I'm just home and feel super lazy.



This is the Daniel Rainn Catina Belted 3/4 Sleeve Silk Dress $98. I like it, but not sure if I like it enough to keep it.



This pic has the Just Black Adora Skinny Jeans $88 and the 41Hawthorn Colibri Colorblocked Henley Blouse $48. I love both of these and I think I might keep them.



This has the jeans and the Tart Saffron V-Neck Dolman Sleeve Top $58. Not sure about the top. Not feeling the excess fabric on the side of the rib cage.



This is the Pink Martini Felix Zig-Zag Drape Front Cardigan $54. It was missing the belt so I could not try it on :-(
What do you guys think? What should I keep?
Cute pictures!!

I think the jeans look great! From the pictures it was a little hard for me to see the Colibri Colorblocked Henley Blouse (silly black is impossible to take photos of) but I found it on a blog and have to say I love it. 

I agree with you on the dolman sleeve top; something about it just seems off. Maybe it's the v-neck? 

The dress is nice and sounds like it would be so soft. It looks good on you (and the color is great for the holidays) but unless you're in love I think you can do better for $98. The style just feels a little traditional for something that's silk.

The cardigan looks so cute! It's a shame about the belt. 

Hope my comments help.


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 27, 2013)

@ydlr20, to be honest, I think the only thing you should really consider keeping is the color blocked top. The jeans, while nice, I think need to be tailored on you! They look too long/baggy at the bottom. The dress is a disservice to your bod, I can tell you have a great one and the dress just looks kind of lumpy? I do love the color on you though and you should definitely look for pieces with it. Shame about the cardigan, would have been a fun one. Also, unrelated, LOVE your dresser. It's so fabulous!


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 27, 2013)

Got my first Stitchfix today! So, first and foremost, on my checkout page and on the card that came in the box it listed a Gatsby bracelet. It wasn't in the box! I checked the box, the clothes, all the tissue paper and nothing. I actually started panicking because I'm worried I'll get charged 40 bucks for it if I don't return it. I emailed them (wish they had a phone number) so hopefully they get back to me Friday. I'm not sure what to do about that. So that was a major bummer, but I tried on the three dresses they sent and a blouse. Ended up keeping one dress which was actually only $45, so it only cost $25. I put the remaining items in the mailing envelope and will send them out Friday. I scheduled another fix and hopefully they don't leave anything out in the next one!


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my first Stitchfix today! So, first and foremost, on my checkout page and on the card that came in the box it listed a Gatsby bracelet. It wasn't in the box! I checked the box, the clothes, all the tissue paper and nothing. I actually started panicking because I'm worried I'll get charged 40 bucks for it if I don't return it. I emailed them (wish they had a phone number) so hopefully they get back to me Friday. I'm not sure what to do about that. So that was a major bummer, but I tried on the three dresses they sent and a blouse. Ended up keeping one dress which was actually only $45, so it only cost $25. I put the remaining items in the mailing envelope and will send them out Friday. I scheduled another fix and hopefully they don't leave anything out in the next one!
Don't fret about the missing item! Happened to me once too, they simply responded with an apology &amp; promised I wouldn't be charged. I actually ended up keeping the whole box AND still got the discount  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ydlr20 (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks [@]CuriouslyAmanda[/@] and [@]rachelshine[/@]. The jeans are a little bit too long, but I do love them.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thanks @CuriouslyAmanda and @rachelshine. The jeans are a little bit too long, but I do love them.
Get them hemmed! You looked comfortable in them and you love them! I do agree they were a little bunched around the ankles and that isn't ideal. 

I guess I'm used to getting many of my pants hemmed (I'm a strange height, not short but not average) so I don't pay attention to pant length so much unless I want to wear it right off the rack.


----------



## Soxi (Nov 28, 2013)

I received my first fix last week. I received: 41 Hawthorn 3/4 Sleeve Popover Blouse 41 Hawthorn Lottie Bird Pint Pintuck Sleeveless Blouse 41 Hawthorn Lottie Floral Print 3/4 Sleeve Blouse Margaret M Angela Skinny Ponte Pant (Burgundy) 41 Hawthorn Coloma Wool Belted Drape Coat I ultimately sent everything back. I loved the prints of the two "Lottie" shirts, but didn't love the way they fit me. I liked the fit of the pants, but hated the color. I didn't love the cut or the color of the popover blouse. I disliked everything about the drape coat...it was scratchy, too tight in the arms, the belt was awful and I couldn't get it to "drape" in a way that looked nice on me. I did have fun with the service though and have already scheduled my next one to come on January 28th, my birthday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Lots of pics under the spoiler. You'll have to excuse the streaky mirror and what my daughter refers to as my clown socks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Soxi (Nov 28, 2013)

I love your fix! That blazer is amazing! I think you did a great job at taking the pics and looked great in everything!



> I have learned that I take atrocious self portraits. I've also learned I am bigger than I thought! (I blame crispycakes!) Just got my fix!
> 
> The *Gorden Ikat Print Sleeveless Tunic*Â did not fit my pear shape at all. It was super baggy up top and too tight in the hip. (It was a stretchy material but looked like I had no waist.) No photos of that one! I thought the print was really great though and will keep my eyes open for it in the future.
> 
> ...


----------



## roskandy (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Soxi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I love your fix! That blazer is amazing! I think you did a great job at taking the pics and looked great in everything!
I also love that fix!

Does anyone know if some of these items can be found outside of stitchfix? I probably can't go for another sub, but some of this stuff is moneyyyy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 29, 2013)

@Soxi and @roskandy thanks so much for the compliments on my fix!

And yes, I think many items can be found outside of Stitch Fix. Someone else found the blazer I bought is also listed on ModCloth for $65. It was $13 more on SF but since I had the $20 style coupon (which applied to the blazer) from my PSMH box I came out ahead. Plus it never would have occurred to me to get that blazer so it was great to just have it sent to me. 

I think it may be tricky to just search out the items unless people post the brands that are on the labels. ModCloth and Stitch Fix all seem to change the names of items to make them their own.


----------



## natashaia (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Soxi and @roskandy thanks so much for the compliments on my fix!

And yes, I think many items can be found outside of Stitch Fix. Someone else found the blazer I bought is also listed on ModCloth for $65. It was $13 more on SF but since I had the $20 style coupon (which applied to the blazer) from my PSMH box I came out ahead. Plus it never would have occurred to me to get that blazer so it was great to just have it sent to me. 

I think it may be tricky to just search out the items unless people post the brands that are on the labels. ModCloth and Stitch Fix all seem to change the names of items to make them their own. 
if you can find the item, i think they might price match! I asked on a blazer they sent me (but ultimately decided against it) and they were really nice about it! they said if i sent them the link, they would honor the cheaper price. i don't know if that was a one time thing, but it never hurts to ask!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  if you can find the item, i think they might price match! I asked on a blazer they sent me (but ultimately decided against it) and they were really nice about it! they said if i sent them the link, they would honor the cheaper price. i don't know if that was a one time thing, but it never hurts to ask! 
That's good for future reference! Thank you.


----------



## flynt (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm looking to schedule another stitchfix to give this another shot but I wanted to know if you could reschedule after you pick a date.  I want to schedule another fix but it's possible that my work could send me away during the first part of the year.  Has anyone had any luck rescheduling after they pick a date?


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *flynt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm looking to schedule another stitchfix to give this another shot but I wanted to know if you could reschedule after you pick a date.  I want to schedule another fix but it's possible that my work could send me away during the first part of the year.  Has anyone had any luck rescheduling after they pick a date?
Yep! It's super easy to reschedule. You just go to the account homepage and can chose a different date  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bellerenee (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh no, you guys. I loved everything in today's fix!!!! I was lusting after the swan and cat prints and guess what came...















((Major apologies for the super messy room.)) I have scoliosis really bad (even after surgery) so I prefer loose fitting tops. This fix knocked it out of the park. When I opened my box, I said out loud, "oh I hate that I love it all." But! Everything is much more reasonably priced than last time so I'm going to keep it all for $157.50! Here are my cards in case anyone was interested:


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellerenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh no, you guys. I loved everything in today's fix!!!! I was lusting after the swan and cat prints and guess what came... 















((Major apologies for the super messy room.))

I have scoliosis really bad (even after surgery) so I prefer loose fitting tops. This fix knocked it out of the park. When I opened my box, I said out loud, "oh I hate that I love it all." But! Everything is much more reasonably priced than last time so I'm going to keep it all for $157.50!

Here are my cards in case anyone was interested:



Yay! Love your fix! It all looks great!


----------



## lerue (Dec 7, 2013)

I finally got my second fix and my mom got her fourth!! 

Mom - 

Item 1 : dress, too small





Item 2: dress





Item 3: top





Item 4: sweater





item 5: top





She ended up keeping the bottom 3 items - see more photos in my post HERE.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My fix: 

Item 1: Mystree, Gareth Open Draped Sweater Jacket





Item 2: Tart, Hemmingway Tab-Sleeve Knit Shirt









Item 3: Missa, Milred Lurex Striped Hi-Lo Sweater









Item 5: 19 Cooper, Clemency Diamond Print Tab Sleeve Tunic

Item 6:  Just Black, Adora Skinny Jeans (in every photo)





I kept all my items, you can see more photos/explanations HERE.  I kept all my items - I loved them all except for the jacket.. BUT to buy all them except for the jacket, it made the jacket only 50 cents because of the 25% off if you buy everything.  I got the jacket too and figured I can gift it to a friend for a birthday or something? 

I'm so happy and I can't wait for my next fix next month.  My stylist did AMAZING this month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Leanne


----------



## Dakota750 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lerue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally got my second fix and my mom got her fourth!! 

Mom - 

Item 1 : dress, too small





Item 2: dress





Item 3: top





Item 4: sweater





item 5: top





She ended up keeping the bottom 3 items - see more photos in my post HERE.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My fix: 

Item 1: Mystree, Gareth Open Draped Sweater Jacket





Item 2: Tart, Hemmingway Tab-Sleeve Knit Shirt









Item 3: Missa, Milred Lurex Striped Hi-Lo Sweater









Item 5: 19 Cooper, Clemency Diamond Print Tab Sleeve Tunic

Item 6:  Just Black, Adora Skinny Jeans (in every photo)





I kept all my items, you can see more photos/explanations HERE.  I kept all my items - I loved them all except for the jacket.. BUT to buy all them except for the jacket, it made the jacket only 50 cents because of the 25% off if you buy everything.  I got the jacket too and figured I can gift it to a friend for a birthday or something? 

I'm so happy and I can't wait for my next fix next month.  My stylist did AMAZING this month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Leanne
Very pretty!  You ladies are making me want to get a second fix...


----------



## Dakota750 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think that they looked great on you!! I think the drastic difference in price is strange &amp; makes no sense. They are super cute though... I do luv the color 


Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I second that opinion. The jeans look fantastic on you but it is a little fishy that the price is so much higher. I have seen cases where a certain color is never on sale (either because it's a "basic" or because it's the newest color) but it is a little odd that there's such a huge difference. I guess the real question is - are they worth the $88 to you? 

I ended up emailing them to confirm that the price was correct, and they lowered it to $58 for me.  Needless to say, I kept them


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dakota750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


I ended up emailing them to confirm that the price was correct, and they lowered it to $58 for me.  Needless to say, I kept them 




That's fantastic! And good work on asking for the price adjustment. Congratulations!


----------



## boxnewbie (Dec 7, 2013)

I received a similar sweater which I kept for $8! It was $28 but I had the PS $20 credit. Bargain of the month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## natashaia (Dec 11, 2013)

I loved my fix! i wanted to keep 3/5 items but its kind of pricey so i think i am going to keep just 1 item. I will post pictures later!


----------



## IffB (Dec 12, 2013)

Even though the clothes did not work for me, the Popsugar credit to stitchfix went to great use - a free lovely necklace and I used the NakedWines.com $50 voucher I received from Stichfix to get 16 bottles of red wine delivered for $120!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Even though the clothes did not work for me, the Popsugar credit to stitchfix went to great use - a free lovely necklace and I used the NakedWines.com $50 voucher I received from Stichfix to get 16 bottles of red wine delivered for $120! 
I used my NakedWines GC too! Beware that about a week after ordering they started calling me every other day from some number in Omaha. (I always let unrecognized numbers go to VM and they don't leave messages so I had to Google the number.) 

But I was definitely happy to get the wine!


----------



## tiffanys (Dec 12, 2013)

I don't want my NakedWines gift code... not because I don't drink, but because I'm a homebrewer and prefer my own beer and wine.  If anyone wants my code, PM me.


----------



## bellerenee (Dec 28, 2013)

This thread is quiet. Anyone gotten a fix lately? My next one is scheduled for Jan. 22.


----------



## LucysKeeper (Dec 28, 2013)

> This thread is quiet. Anyone gotten a fix lately? My next one is scheduled for Jan. 22.


I got my second fix and i was all sorts of trouble. It was scheduled for 12/23 but instead arrived on 12/20 which is an issue bc I scheduled it on 12/23 bc I couldn't get to a post office until 12/26. I took a peek at my items... $88 skinny jeans, $118 shirt similar to one one I sent back last time, $128 blazer, $58 sleeveless top and a $78 dress. I was pretty annoyed bc my profile is set to the cheapest option. Also, the dress is in several reviews a few months ago for $10 less. I sent an email before my box arrived expressing my conerns sbout the ship date and price and they extended my return date to 12/30. When I got the box the dress was missing a belt...ended up getting a 15% discount and a $20 credit on my account for the trouble so I'll try again


----------



## nectarbean (Dec 28, 2013)

I really wish this service was around before I went into medicine. I only ever wear scrubs, but the @ fixes I've gotten so far have been amazing.


----------



## flynt (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yep! It's super easy to reschedule. You just go to the account homepage and can chose a different date  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Thanks! After I saw this I scheduled my next fix and it's scheduled to arrive next Wednesday.  I didn't have to reschedule after all.  I got my email today and checked what I'll be getting.  I'll be getting a sparrow necklace, a 3/4 v neck blouse, a polka dot and strip cardigan, and 2 skirts.  I have high hopes for the skirts but I'm a bit leery on the cardigan and the blouse.  Will be interesting to see how they look on.  Anyone else getting a fix soon?


----------



## lerue (Jan 8, 2014)

My next fix just shipped so I'll post as soon as I get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> super excited!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 8, 2014)

I got a great fix yesterday, I would've kept the entire box it is wasn't for the last item, which was stupid "ultra skinny" jeans.

I couldn't get them over my ass.  

They sent me these goodies which I'm probably keeping:

http://www.polyvore.com/guerrero_puffer_hooded_vest/set?id=99121426

http://www.polyvore.com/abbot_crew_neck_elbow_patch/set?id=101600751

http://www.polyvore.com/calafia_jersey_wrap_dress/set?id=105192873

They also sent a scarf which was really great mix of orange and blue, great pop of color for winter but since I'm sending back the jeans, I figured I don't need another scarf since I received three for the holidays. 

I'm debating on the dress, I really love it, but I think I can request it closer to spring and might purchase it then, when I would get more use out of it, I also feel like I could find a similar dress from Target for MUCH less.

Any of you had luck sending something back but later requesting it and getting it?


----------



## nectarbean (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  
Any of you had luck sending something back but later requesting it and getting it?  
YES!! I received the sweet rain alan cowl sweater in my first fix and even though it was the correct size, I wanted it larger for layering purposes. So I sent it back and requested it in a larger size for my next fix. And they listened and shipped it to me again in a different size. Just make sure you keep that style card with the name of the dress  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Verissmd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  YES!! I received the sweet rain alan cowl sweater in my first fix and even though it was the correct size, I wanted it larger for layering purposes. So I sent it back and requested it in a larger size for my next fix. And they listened and shipped it to me again in a different size. Just make sure you keep that style card with the name of the dress  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Awesome!  Great to hear!  I'll send back the dress and keep an eye out for one similar, if I can't score one there I'll re-request the dress closer to spring, when I'll get much more wear from it.  

They did a really good job of listening to my wants this time.


----------



## jenniferrose (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Awesome!  Great to hear!  I'll send back the dress and keep an eye out for one similar, if I can't score one there I'll re-request the dress closer to spring, when I'll get much more wear from it.  

They did a really good job of listening to my wants this time. 


Quote: Originally Posted by *Verissmd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  YES!! I received the sweet rain alan cowl sweater in my first fix and even though it was the correct size, I wanted it larger for layering purposes. So I sent it back and requested it in a larger size for my next fix. And they listened and shipped it to me again in a different size. Just make sure you keep that style card with the name of the dress  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Awesome!  Great to hear!  I'll send back the dress and keep an eye out for one similar, if I can't score one there I'll re-request the dress closer to spring, when I'll get much more wear from it.  

They did a really good job of listening to my wants this time. 

Just to play devil's advocate, I've tried requesting something from a previous fix again and didn't get it. But I just wrote it in the comments when I scheduled my next fix. So it might be worth emailing them in advance to hammer the point home?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Just to play devil's advocate, I've tried requesting something from a previous fix again and didn't get it. But I just wrote it in the comments when I scheduled my next fix. So it might be worth emailing them in advance to hammer the point home?
Good idea! Thanks!


----------



## AshleyCT (Jan 8, 2014)

My next fix is scheduled for February - I had one scheduled for January, but Golden Tote had such a fantastic deal on a mystery tote that I had to buy them this month, and my rule is a max of one clothing sub per month. XD Plus, my last two fixes were 'meh.' Two fixes ago, they completely screwed up - had a different stylist even though I requested the same, completely ignored my style notes, congratulated me on my 'very first fix' even though it was actually my fourth - but it was resolved easily with CS (they refunded my style fix and sent me a new fix the next week). My last fix definitely listened to my notes more, but I only ended up keeping one item - though I do love that item, and am actually wearing it today! It was just disappointing because the fix before, 4/5 items are awesome!

On a random note, I've been sitting on a (very) little bit of credit, and I just noticed that it went up by $2. I have no idea what that is - do our accounts gain interest like a bank? LOL


----------



## lerue (Jan 9, 2014)

I found out my fix is out for delivery today! This is the first time I've requested an actual item.  Though I don't know the name of it.. I've seen that large teal sweater in their Facebook ads and fell in love, I asked if they had it to PLEASE send it to me.  I peeked to see the names of my items and it looks like I got a sweater - I really hope it's the one I've been craving!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Jan 9, 2014)

My Fix is scheduled for next week, can't wait to see what I get! This time I specifically requested no pants, because both times they sent me a pair, and both times they didn't fit me well. Not their fault, really, I just have an odd shaped body so I have better luck with skirts and dresses.


----------



## lerue (Jan 9, 2014)

Just got my newest fix.. not as wonderful as my last one, but not horrible. I guess my mood right now, is you win some, you loose some, and you can't always win.  If there's at least one piece i like, then I'm happy with my fix.  

Here are my 5 items: 

Item 1 - Brown skinny jeans.  (Jeans on in every try on photo)





Item 2 - chunky black sweater.

















Item 3 - Boxy Multicolor Top.

















Item 4 - Colorful Neck Tie Tank.













Item 5 - Seethrough black long sleeve button up.





















So there they are.. sorry the photos aren't so great and ya - So far I've decided to keep the oversized sweater because it keeps me super warm, and surprisingly I don't have a plain black sweater.  I'm on the fence about the tank and possibly the brown jeans, and sending back the black long sleeve top and the short sleeve top. Thoughts? 

xo.


----------



## Soxi (Jan 9, 2014)

> Just got my newest fix.. not as wonderful as my last one, but not horrible. I guess my mood right now, is you win some, you loose some, and you can't always win. Â If there's at least one piece i like, then I'm happy with my fix. Â  So there they are.. sorry the photos aren't so great and ya - So far I've decided to keep the oversized sweater because it keeps me super warm, and surprisingly I don't have a plain black sweater. Â I'm on the fence about the tank and possibly the brown jeans, and sending back the black long sleeve top and the short sleeve top. Thoughts?Â  xo.Â


 That sweater looks super comfy! Kind of hoping that I get the same one in my fix.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think everything looks great on you! Do the black shirt and the tank have a high-low asymmetrical hemline? I really like the pattern of the tank and the fit looks good on you. I tend to prefer straight hemlines for myself, but everyone else I know loves the high-low hems. The jeans also look to fit you really well.


----------



## chelsealynn (Jan 10, 2014)

I seen this thread the other day and ended up joining.  I'm really excited.  Everyone's posts have been great and fun to read.  I have to wait until next month to join in on the fun.  The next available date for me to receive a fix was feb. 8.  I'll post when I get it though!


----------



## bellerenee (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lerue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got my newest fix.. not as wonderful as my last one, but not horrible. I guess my mood right now, is you win some, you loose some, and you can't always win.  If there's at least one piece i like, then I'm happy with my fix.  

So there they are.. sorry the photos aren't so great and ya - So far I've decided to keep the oversized sweater because it keeps me super warm, and surprisingly I don't have a plain black sweater.  I'm on the fence about the tank and possibly the brown jeans, and sending back the black long sleeve top and the short sleeve top. Thoughts? 

xo. 


I love the jeans. I feel like brown is such an underrated color. It's flattering on most lighter skin tones, and super versatile. I love brown + turquoise together and could see the jeans paired with a turquoise sweater and nude boots. Or, in the spring, a light pink tank and gold sandals.


----------



## trin0183 (Jan 11, 2014)

So out of curiosity, what kind of prices do y'all for things like pants, dresses, and tops? I typically get in my fix, pants at $90, dresses at $100, and tops at $60. The reason I ask is that with the exception of a few items, the quality seems questionable. I bought a dress and the stitching seemed loose. I don't want to look like I am bursting out of my clothes, especially on a $80 dress! Also, has anyone received name brand clothing? I sometimes wonder if that dress should be priced out at X dollars. Has anyone every complained to them about the quality of their items?


----------



## lerue (Jan 11, 2014)

@trin0183 - I've received a bunch of nice name brand items, mainly from tart. I haven't had any issues with quality, but I've seen other girls post that the customer service is very helpful and will price match if you find an item cheaper somewhere, or if someone got it previously and it was priced cheaper.


----------



## Soxi (Jan 11, 2014)

> I seen this thread the other day and ended up joining.Â  I'm really excited.Â  Everyone's posts have been great and fun to read.Â  I have to wait until next month to join in on the fun.Â  The next available date for me to receive a fix was feb. 8.Â  I'll post when I get it though!


 Can't wait to see what you get in your 1st fix!


----------



## Soxi (Jan 11, 2014)

@trin0183 I am also curious as to what the other ladies have their prices set at. I think I initially had my tops, bottoms and dressed set at $50 - $100. After my 1st fix, I wasn't overly impressed with the quality, it wasn't terrible, but it also was not great. So for the one I'm scheduled to receive on the 28th, I set them to "the cheaper the better". I keep going back and forth on whether I want to keep it at that or change it back. I guess I'll try it on that and see what I end up with.


----------



## AshleyCT (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Also, has anyone received name brand clothing? I sometimes wonder if that dress should be priced out at X dollars. Has anyone every complained to them about the quality of their items?
I have had mixed experiences with the quality of their clothing, especially their in-house 41Hawthorne brand. I paid $68 for a 41H blouse and there was a hole under the arm after one wear (and I work at an office, so I wasn't doing anything physical to cause the material to rip). I paid $48 for the Abrianna cardigan and after a few wears it is basically a pill-y mess (wonder if anyone else has this issue with that cardigan? I know it's a favorite of theirs to send out!), AND it got a pull the first time I wore it. 

However, I've had great customer service on both above issues - the blouse they had another one of, so they shipped out a replacement blouse on 2 day priority and also sent me a shipping label so I could send back the damaged piece of clothing at no cost to me. The replacement blouse has had quite a few wash and wears and no issues. The Abrianna cardigan, when I emailed about the pull, they said they didn't have any replacements but offered either a full refund to my credit card if I wanted to return it, or a $20 credit to my SF account if I wanted to keep it. The cardigan is so soft that I opted to keep it, but I was disappointed at how pill-y it got after a few wears. At $28 I'm not too bothered by it but at the full $48 I would have been irritated. 

The other things I've kept have been Kensie jeans ($88), an Under Skies sweater ($48), a Mystree blazer ($68), and a Sweet Rain dress ($48). All I've worn multiple times and with the exception of the blazer, washed in the machine multiple times, and have had no issues with quality. On this items, I found similar items online that were originally the same cost, but had been marked down on sale. The SF prices were comparable to the original retail prices, but not the sale prices. But again - they weren't exact matches. 

I think for future fixes, I'm going to steer clear of the 41Hawthorne, as those seem to be the pieces that give me trouble.


----------



## bellerenee (Jan 13, 2014)

I have most of my set to "the cheaper the better," with the exceptions of dresses and outerwear. I've gotten two fixes so far and have kept a total of seven items. All of the have been worn a couple times by now and are still going strong. No pilling, no bad seams, no holes. I've been impressed with my experience but maybe I've just been lucky.


----------



## natashaia (Jan 13, 2014)

I haven't received my box yet, but it has been shipped. I like the bird printed blouse and i think i will like the tribal blouse. I don't think the other 3 are for me. the surprise is fun! I will try to post pictures. 

JACLYNN 3/4SLEEVE BUTTON-UP CARDIGAN $38.00   TOULOUSE COLLARED WRAP DRESS             $68.00   JOURDAN COLORBLOCKED &amp; TRIBAL PRINT TOP  $48.00
  DELLORA V-NECK BIRD PRINTED BLOUSE $28.00   VALENCIA V-NECK 3/4 SLEEVE BLOUSe $68


----------



## MsBLittleton (Jan 15, 2014)

I got my FIRST Fix today!!




Katherine Barclay Julien Zipper Detail Ponte Knit Skirt - $98



Sanctuary Crowley Sheer Front Blouse - $38



Zouk Hartigan Lace Detail Peasant Blouse - $48



Renee C Percey Printed V-Neck Sleeveless Blouse - $28



Bay to Baubles Posey Branch Bar Necklace - $28


----------



## natashaia (Jan 15, 2014)

@MsBLittleton I really like your fix! especially the V- neck sleeveless blouse!


----------



## MsBLittleton (Jan 15, 2014)

> @MsBLittleton Â I really like your fix! especially the V- neck sleeveless blouse!Â


thank you! I was leaning towards that blouse bc with the PS $20 it would only be $8


----------



## M Brooke (Jan 17, 2014)

I just received a shipment notification for my 2nd fix! Woohoo! I was in love with my 1st fix and kept everything! I googled all of these, and everything looks ok except for the cardigan. I can't wait to see everything in person though! I'll post pictures once it arrives!

SOPHIA SKINNY JEANS

ANGELINE AIRY KNIT OPEN CARDIGAN

MONI STUD DETAILED 3/4 SLEEVE BLOUSE

DELLORA V-NECK BIRD PRINTED BLOUSE

FILBERT 3/4 SLEEVE POPOVER BLOUSE


----------



## bellerenee (Jan 17, 2014)

My third fix is scheduled for next week and I can't stop thinking about it. I guess that means it's a great service!!


----------



## M Brooke (Jan 22, 2014)

I got my 2nd fix yesterday, and I can't decide what to keep!

1. Sophia Skinny Jeans ($88.00) - too small  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so I can't keep them!
2. Moni Stud Detailed 3/4 Sleeve Blouse ($58.00) - so cute! This is definitely a keeper!





3. Dellora V-Neck Bird Printed Blouse ($28.00) - This is one I'm unsure about. They sent me a bird-print blouse last time, and it's my favorite piece! This one just isn't as flattering, but I do love the print!





4. Filbert 3/4 Sleeve Popover Blouse ($58.00) - This one will be great for casual days at work, and just casual wear in general. But $58.00 seems like a lot for this pretty simple top!





5. Angeline Airy Knit Open Cardigan ($78.00) - Expensive piece! But I think this will be great to wear over tank tops/sleeveless dresses at work in the summer. It's light, but covers my shoulders! It looks much better over fitted items. This might be a keeper too!


----------



## Soxi (Jan 22, 2014)

Great fix! I love the sweater! I also really like the studded shirt you're keeping as well and the bird print blouse, from the picture, it looks like a flattering fit...but if you kept a similar print from your last fix than it may not be worth it. Thanks for sharing, I love seeing what everyone else receives!


----------



## AshleyCT (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *M Brooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my 2nd fix yesterday, and I can't decide what to keep!

1. Sophia Skinny Jeans ($88.00) - too small  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so I can't keep them!
2. Moni Stud Detailed 3/4 Sleeve Blouse ($58.00) - so cute! This is definitely a keeper!





3. Dellora V-Neck Bird Printed Blouse ($28.00) - This is one I'm unsure about. They sent me a bird-print blouse last time, and it's my favorite piece! This one just isn't as flattering, but I do love the print!





4. Filbert 3/4 Sleeve Popover Blouse ($58.00) - This one will be great for casual days at work, and just casual wear in general. But $58.00 seems like a lot for this pretty simple top!





5. Angeline Airy Knit Open Cardigan ($78.00) - Expensive piece! But I think this will be great to wear over tank tops/sleeveless dresses at work in the summer. It's light, but covers my shoulders! It looks much better over fitted items. This might be a keeper too!




I have requested that stud detail blouse like three times - lol!! We'll see if it makes its way into my February fix. I love it so much. And it looks great on you! 

The bird top I don't think is the most flattering when compared to the other tops, and if you kept one with a similar print last time, that's definitely worth considering. It is a good price though! I think it depends on how different it is from the similar top you kept. 

I really like the popover blouse - I think it very flattering on you and a beautiful color, as well! 

I really like the cardigan, too, and it looks like it would easily transition from winter to spring!

My rankings would be: stud detail blouse, cardigan, popover blouse, bird blouse. 

Let us know what you decide!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## M Brooke (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshleyCT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have requested that stud detail blouse like three times - lol!! We'll see if it makes its way into my February fix. I love it so much. And it looks great on you! 

The bird top I don't think is the most flattering when compared to the other tops, and if you kept one with a similar print last time, that's definitely worth considering. It is a good price though! I think it depends on how different it is from the similar top you kept. 

I really like the popover blouse - I think it very flattering on you and a beautiful color, as well! 

I really like the cardigan, too, and it looks like it would easily transition from winter to spring!

My rankings would be: stud detail blouse, cardigan, popover blouse, bird blouse. 

Let us know what you decide!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Quote: Originally Posted by *Soxi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Great fix! I love the sweater! I also really like the studded shirt you're keeping as well and the bird print blouse, from the picture, it looks like a flattering fit...but if you kept a similar print from your last fix than it may not be worth it. Thanks for sharing, I love seeing what everyone else receives!
Thanks guys! The other bird print one was blue too, so I think I'll have to skip this one (even though the price was great!) I'm going to keep the other two tops and the sweater though 





 Oops! My closet is getting an overhaul with all of my new StitchFix goodies!!


----------



## MissKellyC (Jan 25, 2014)

Just got my email that my next fix has shipped! Checked out what I'm getting and I'm not too sure on this one! I requested a cute fun top for the Lady A concert I'm going to next month so I'm assuming that's the Kahlo Embroidered tank (which looked cute from what I googled).. However, they're sending me a $128 maxi skirt!! Yikes. First, I'm 5'2 and maxis don't really work for me. Plus that is crazy expensive for me! I'll be sure to post when I get it.... I really want to find a pic of the Sansa Dotted Chevron Print 3/4 sleeve dress, but haven't been able to. Guess it'll be a surprise.... !


----------



## Shannon28 (Jan 26, 2014)

My second fix will be here tomorrow. Overall I'm optimistic. I didn't get any dresses though, that's a bummer since I specifically requested at least one. I'm getting:

Minna V-Neck 3/4 Sleeve Dot-Print Blouse (anyone know what this looks like?)

Bixby Panel Printed 3/4 Sleeve Blouse

Benzer Mixed Material Sweater

Anise Striped Vest

Giuliana Bootcut Jeans

I'll post pics when I get it.


----------



## Soxi (Jan 29, 2014)

I received my 2nd fix yesterday. Again, I am not keeping anything. I may have to tweak my profile, I seem to like what everyone else gets more than I do. The stylist for this fix was Octavio. I wish I had paid attention to who my last one was done by. I am a bit disappointed that after 2 I haven't found anything I liked enough to keep. My profile is set with a heavy emphasis on classic and preppy style and I don't know that, that has really been reflected in the boxes I have received. I'm not sure if I will get a 3rd or not at this point. I received: Just Black - Adora Skinny Jean in Teal. These were a bit too tight on me






Kut from the Kloth - Marquis Slub Knit Dolman Sweater. I did not like this at all. It was cut oddly and gave me wings when I lifted my arms.









Mystree - Skylar Asymmetrical Knit Zip Up Jacket. This fit well and was super comfy, but it's just not me.






Fun2Fun - Colibri Heart Print Tab - Sleeve Blouse. I liked this the best out of everything but it was a tad small in the breast area and the buttons puckered.









Vanessa Mooney - Skylar Diamond Beads Long Necklace. Eh I did not love this and I don't feel it's worth the $54 they want for it.


----------



## MissKellyC (Jan 30, 2014)

My 2nd fix came not long ago! Once again I'm only keeping one item. But I have fun trying it all on! And I'm really glad so far I have found at least one thing I like so my $20 isn't a waste. Here's my fix:



I think I requested my same stylist, Ashley. I really enjoyed her first fix for me and this one was pretty good too. She did listen to my request for more color and for a cute top for the Lady Antebellum concert. =) I actually got jewelry in this one and I really don't like it. =/ it's the Morgan Wooden Stretch Bracelet. The Sansa Dotted Chevron Print 3/4 Sleeve Dress.. WAY too small. I barely got it over my boobs and then struggled to get it off. Alcea Geo Print Maxi Skirt.. I don't like the print much... Plus it was WAY too long. I'm only 5'2 so maxis don't work well. It said you can wear it as a strapless dress too, but I don't like it enough to pay $128 for it. Ashley chose a couple of tops for the concert. The first is the red Cathleen Split Neck Tulip Sleeve Blouse. It was cute, but was dry clean only. I thought I had requested no dry clean, but maybe I forgot to. The next top option she picked for the concert (and the one item I'm keeping) is the Le Sample Kahlo Embroidered Racerback Tank. It was so cute!! Looks like great quality and is luckily the cheapest item in my fix. =)


----------



## nectarbean (Feb 6, 2014)

I just scheduled my third fix for MARCH. I wish I had reason to order more because I have had great experiences so far but I really don't need clothes since I wear the same thing to work every day. I asked for a maxi skirt this time and I'm a little scared lol. I'm short and feel like they've always made me look even shorter and a little wide, which I'm really not. Hopefully I'm wrong this time.


----------



## AshleyCT (Feb 6, 2014)

My Fix just shipped, and sneaking a peek at my checkout page, I'm...feeling a bit lackluster. Of course, it will depend on colors and how everything fits, but I requested the Moni stud detail blouse, which I'm not getting (come on! I've seen that in like four hundred fix reviews, you really don't have ANY? It comes in like four hundred colors and patterns it seems!), a maxi dress, which I'm not getting, and a chunky cardigan, and instead I'm getting an 'airy open knit cardigan'...which sounds neither chunky nor very durable.

Besides the cardigan, I'm getting four tops. I have accessories turned off and I'm a bit dress-ed out, but I would have loved to have seen a skirt or a pair of jeans.

I don't know. I noticed a huge improvement between my first box and second box, and then again between my second and third, but since then it feels a bit all over the place (this will be my fifth or six, depending if you count the one that they sent accidentally without reading any of my comments/profiles/even checking to see if I was a repeat customer). Depending on how this fix turns out, this may be my last fix for awhile.


----------



## ashleygo (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshleyCT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Fix just shipped, and sneaking a peek at my checkout page, I'm...feeling a bit lackluster.
Mine did too and I feel the exact opposite about mine after 3 blah ones it looks like I might actually get one with things I have requested (sweaters that aren't $98 ea). No I just hope I don't love everything since I can't afford to get the whole box.


----------



## bellerenee (Feb 6, 2014)

> I just scheduled my third fix for MARCH. I wish I had reason to order more because I have had great experiences so far but I really don't need clothes since I wear the same thing to work every day. I asked for a maxi skirt this time and I'm a little scared lol. I'm short and feel like they've always made me look even shorter and a little wide, which I'm really not. Hopefully I'm wrong this time.


 I did the same thing. As fun as stitchfix is, I can't afford to do it more than every few months.


----------



## chelsealynn (Feb 7, 2014)

I got my fix in the mail today! I wasn't expecting it yet, I thought it was going to ship on the 8th. So it was a nice surprise. I didn't get to take pictures or even try it all on yet. By the time I got home yesterday it was starting to get dark and the power has been out (for almost 48 hours now!) due to a recent ice storm but I should have some time later today to post it all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Edited to fix a typo.


----------



## rachelshine (Feb 7, 2014)

My next fix should be coming by the end of the month! I figured with tax refunds coming in and skipping golden tote, I want to see what SF sends! Plus, I have a $25 credit, wahooo


----------



## MissFi (Feb 11, 2014)

Got my first stitch fix today! Not sure if I'm loving any of the pieces..kind of on the fence.



Kacia Geo-Print mixed material blouse - returning, doesn't feel flattering.



Melandry button up tab sleeve blouse - returning



Ivy tulip print tab sleeve blouse - debating...I like the fit but on the fence about the print.



Loreta button front sleeveless dress - returning, not my style



Jordanne a-line skirt - I think this style of skirt should knees length or just below the knee Overall, I like the concept but definitely will need to be more specific in my profile.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nectarbean (Feb 11, 2014)

I think the tulip blouse and skirt look fantastic on you!


----------



## MissKellyC (Feb 11, 2014)

> Got my first stitch fix today! Not sure if I'm loving any of the pieces..kind of on the fence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The tulip blouse looks great! I say keep it =)


----------



## MissFi (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks @Verissmd and @MissKellyC! The tulip blouse is really growing on me! Just wondering, do they only send out blouses and cardigans for tops? Have they sent out blazers and such too?


----------



## nectarbean (Feb 11, 2014)

I've seen blazers, jackets, sweaters also. Google "stitch fix reviews" and you'll get a good idea of the variety they send. I haven't seen a single review with any of the items they've sent me. My profile is pretty specific to my likes/dislikes and my pinterest has tons of fashion ideas that I linked for them. And, you can always request something you want and they can try to send it. I've gotten an item I asked for before.


----------



## MissFi (Feb 11, 2014)

Hmm, I have googled but mostly saw blouses and cardigans. I'll keep looking and will try to make my profile for specific. Thanks!


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 11, 2014)

Love that Tulip blouse! I like the first one too, but it looks a bit big.


----------



## DanaDavis (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *crescentmoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Question, can they do plus sizes? I am about a 2x in most things and I have a coupon for this but I can't seem to find anything about sizing. 


Quote: Originally Posted by *centaur74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They only have sizes that go up to a 14, though there's been talk they may expand with plus sizes someday. I have a plus size friend who really likes Gywnnie Bee, which I think is kind of similar.

for plus sizes try http://stylingon.com I am a size 22 and they put together an amazing outfit for me.. hope this helps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealynn (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissFi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my first stitch fix today! Not sure if I'm loving any of the pieces..kind of on the fence.




Kacia Geo-Print mixed material blouse - returning, doesn't feel flattering.



Melandry button up tab sleeve blouse - returning



Ivy tulip print tab sleeve blouse - debating...I like the fit but on the fence about the print.



Loreta button front sleeveless dress - returning, not my style



Jordanne a-line skirt - I think this style of skirt should knees length or just below the knee

Overall, I like the concept but definitely will need to be more specific in my profile.




Love the tulip shirt on you!


----------



## chelsealynn (Feb 12, 2014)

So I had my boyfriend take pictures of the clothes from my fix but he accidentally formatted his SD card so no more pictures.  However, I didn't even end up keeping anything, even though I was hoping to.  I received three shirts, a pair of jeans, and a pair of earrings.  Was so excited to get jewelery but the earrings were just not for me.  I really liked the color of the jeans they sent and they fit well, however, they were really long on me.  I was considering keeping them and getting them hemmed but they were priced at $88 and then I didn't want to add on the cost of the hemming as well so they got sent back.  The shirts were okay.  I disliked one.  My boyfriend literally laughed when he seen me wearing another one of the shirts.  I liked the last shirt but it was too small in the breast area and the buttons puckered.  I wish I had the pictures.  For the next one I will just take them on my phone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissFi (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks @chelsealynn! It's funny I don't own a single print blouse, I'm liking the fit of the tulip one. Aww sorry to hear about your pictures! Lol definitely make him take them on your phone next time!


----------



## OiiO (Feb 12, 2014)

Here's my fix! I actually liked everything, but unfortunately could only keep one thing, so I kept the gray t-shirt.


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 12, 2014)

Love the detailing on the Grey tee. That dress also looks fab on you!


----------



## nectarbean (Feb 12, 2014)

Yowza to that dress on you!! I wish you could have kept it [@]OiiO[/@] Fyi: to anyone who likes the kensie jeans they send: I received a pair that didn't fit great and ended up buying them from nordstrom for 40 bucks on sale. Same exact pair stitch fix sent.


----------



## chelsealynn (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's my fix! I actually liked everything, but unfortunately could only keep one thing, so I kept the gray t-shirt.




























Wow, what a great fix!  Everything looks great on you.


----------



## MissFi (Feb 12, 2014)

> Here's my fix! I actually liked everything, but unfortunately could only keep one thing, so I kept the gray t-shirt.


 That's a great fix! The dress especially looks really nice on you.


----------



## OiiO (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Love the detailing on the Grey tee. That dress also looks fab on you!


Quote: Originally Posted by *Verissmd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yowza to that dress on you!! I wish you could have kept it @OiiO

Fyi: to anyone who likes the kensie jeans they send: I received a pair that didn't fit great and ended up buying them from nordstrom for 40 bucks on sale. Same exact pair stitch fix sent.


Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow, what a great fix!  Everything looks great on you.


Quote: Originally Posted by *MissFi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That's a great fix! The dress especially looks really nice on you.
Thank you everyone! I wish I could keep the dress, but right now we're a bit short on money after buying a new couch for the living room =/ I know I should have rescheduled my fix, but I totally forgot about it, and only remembered when I got the shipping email.


----------



## nectarbean (Feb 12, 2014)

> Thank you everyone! I wish I could keep the dress, but right now we're a bit short on money after buying a newÂ couch for the living room =/ I know I should have rescheduled my fix, but I totally forgot about it, and only remembered when I got the shipping email.


 Keep the style card and if you decide to schedule another fix, definitely request that dress again!!


----------



## rachelshine (Feb 12, 2014)

@OiiO great fix!! love the bag too, so cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've never seen them send out bags, maybe I'll get one soon!

I always try and google the stitch fix pieces to see if I can find them cheaper! I found the pair of Kenzie jeans they wanted $88 for like $30 on 6pm.com.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 12, 2014)

Glad to see they added purses to their accessories  I've been asking them to add more accessories other then jewelry &amp; scarves.


----------



## MissKellyC (Feb 12, 2014)

> Here's my fix! I actually liked everything, but unfortunately could only keep one thing, so I kept the gray t-shirt.


 I love the dress on you!! I also love the pants that you paired the gray tee with! So cute =)


----------



## M Brooke (Feb 18, 2014)

I got my monthly fix! This is my least favorite one so far, and I'm not sure what to keep! What really annoys me is that I had only one print checked for the stylist to avoid (animal print), and I got an animal print scarf this time! Not only is is it getting much warmer, but I feel like they didn't even look at my profile this time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*1. Evann Solid Maxi Skirt ($58.00) - *I'm on the fence on this one because I don't own a maxi skirt (mainly because I'm 5'2" and they intimidate me). I was able to adjust the length of this one, and it's really growing on me. I think it would be a great piece for spring. It's also very comfy!





*2. Glendale Embelished Hi-Lo Tank ($48.00) - *Also shown above with the maxi. I LOVE the bright color, and I love tanks - I swear I wear them year-round and throw a cardigan over them in winter! Definitely a keeper!





*3. Ivy Geo-Print Tab-Sleeve Blouse ($68.00) -* Definite no! It just didn't fit right. Plus it reminded me of a scarecrow's outfit. Haha - it's orange and brown in person. It's just not my color scheme at all. 





*4. Queensland Dolman Jersey Top ($48.00)*

*5. Stacey Lightweight Leopard Print Infinity Scarf ($32.00)*

My lighting is bad, but this is a dark purple top. It's super soft and super comfy, so I might end up keeping it. I actually do like the scarf''s print, but can't really justify keeping it since I've barely been wearing scarves lately. I may have kept it in December or January. Plus, on principle, I don't want to keep the leopard print  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hehe. I'm kind of just being a jerk about that.


----------



## bellerenee (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *M Brooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my monthly fix! This is my least favorite one so far, and I'm not sure what to keep! What really annoys me is that I had only one print checked for the stylist to avoid (animal print), and I got an animal print scarf this time! Not only is is it getting much warmer, but I feel like they didn't even look at my profile this time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*1. Evann Solid Maxi Skirt ($58.00) - *I'm on the fence on this one because I don't own a maxi skirt (mainly because I'm 5'2" and they intimidate me). I was able to adjust the length of this one, and it's really growing on me. I think it would be a great piece for spring. It's also very comfy!

*2. Glendale Embelished Hi-Lo Tank ($48.00) - *Also shown above with the maxi. I LOVE the bright color, and I love tanks - I swear I wear them year-round and throw a cardigan over them in winter! Definitely a keeper!

*3. Ivy Geo-Print Tab-Sleeve Blouse ($68.00) -* Definite no! It just didn't fit right. Plus it reminded me of a scarecrow's outfit. Haha - it's orange and brown in person. It's just not my color scheme at all. 

*4. Queensland Dolman Jersey Top ($48.00)*

*5. Stacey Lightweight Leopard Print Infinity Scarf ($32.00)*

My lighting is bad, but this is a dark purple top. It's super soft and super comfy, so I might end up keeping it. I actually do like the scarf''s print, but can't really justify keeping it since I've barely been wearing scarves lately. I may have kept it in December or January. Plus, on principle, I don't want to keep the leopard print  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hehe. I'm kind of just being a jerk about that.

I love the maxi skirt and tank on you! What a perfect spring outfit. The tank is super cute with jeans, too. Great pick! You're right about the tab-sleeve blouse, it doesn't fit you well. (So weird, because they always send me one of these and they always end up being my favorites!)


----------



## inkstone (Feb 23, 2014)

Got the shipping notification for my fix! Should be here on Wednesday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## inkstone (Feb 25, 2014)

My Stitchfix came a day early. Guess it was a birthday present!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

This is my second Stitchfix and I requested the same stylist as my first. With this box, I think that was the right decision because she's definitely getting a feel for my style.

I got the *Sophia Skinny Jeans ($88)* - I love how I've never been able to find a pair of skinny jeans that works on me but someone who's never met me before is able to find a pair that's flattering and fits! How does that work? These jeans were ultra-comfy but a bit long. That was what put me on the fence but I googled and found the same pair for $25 cheaper on Amazon! And I'll also check Nordstrom, thanks to this thread. So I'm sending these back.

*Salvatore Crochet Detailed V-neck Shirt ($58)* - When I pulled this out of the box, I thought I was going to hate it. I love crochet details but they're on the shoulders! The placement seemed a little awkward. But then I tried it on and the shirt looked great! It was comfortable and put a nice spin on a casual look. The crochet details on the shoulders weren't awkward-looking at all. I don't know if it comes through on the picture but it's actually a grey-purple color and looked nice on me. Unfortunately, I checked the label and it's dry clean only. You can handwash it but upon closer inspection, I realized the reason why dry cleaning was recommended is because of the seams down the front of the shirt. They're the kind that will fray with regular washing. I have no time for that! Sending back.





*Colibri Solid Tab Sleeve Blouse ($48)* - Another I thought I was going to hate. It's a blouse! Having seen this one show up in other StitchFix reviews, I was fairly sure I was going to swim in it. But this is why you try everything on. The hunter green was great and the fit was perfect. (Who knew?) It looked great with the Kensie skinnies, a pair of my own bootcut jeans, and a denim miniskirt! Tucked, untucked, I loved it. I knew it was going to be a keeper when I started accessorizing. This is going to be a versatile piece. Keeping!





*Abrianna Longsleeve Knit Cardigan ($48)* - I loved the color. This was the perfect spring piece. But while it fit great, it's just too long on me. If it weren't open in the front, it could have been a dress. Too bad. Sending back.





*Sansa Dotted Chevron Print 3/4 Sleeve Dress ($48)* - Cute dress except the V-neck is rather unfortunate on me. When I bend over, you can see straight to my belly button. Super awkward. I also don't like how towards the bottom of the dress, the pattern forms in a way that makes it look like there's a line? The photo shows what I mean. It bothered me. Sending back.


----------



## rachelshine (Feb 25, 2014)

Ugh, don't you hate when you look at what's come and nothing really WOWS you?! There is a dress coming that I just know it going to look horrific. Open mind Rachel, open mind.


----------



## roskandy (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *inkstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

*Colibri Solid Tab Sleeve Blouse ($48)* - Another I thought I was going to hate. It's a blouse! Having seen this one show up in other StitchFix reviews, I was fairly sure I was going to swim in it. But this is why you try everything on. The hunter green was great and the fit was perfect. (Who knew?) It looked great with the Kensie skinnies, a pair of my own bootcut jeans, and a denim miniskirt! Tucked, untucked, I loved it. I knew it was going to be a keeper when I started accessorizing. This is going to be a versatile piece. Keeping!





Ooh. I think this looks super cute!

Do you often tuck blouses? Into jeans? I have this button up that I really like but never wear because it makes me look like I don't have a waist when it's untucked (and because it's kind of sheer and looks weird untucked) but it's too cold to leave it unbuttoned &amp; loose.


----------



## inkstone (Feb 26, 2014)

I think it depends on the blouse, @roskandy. Some can be worn untucked, some tucked, and some both. The green blouse I got in my last fix can be worn untucked over leggings or skinnies but looks better tucked into bootcuts, slacks and skirts. But it depends on the blouse and your body type.


----------



## chelsealynn (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ugh, don't you hate when you look at what's come and nothing really WOWS you?! There is a dress coming that I just know it going to look horrific. Open mind Rachel, open mind. 
Yes!  This happened to me with my fix I received today.  Seen I was getting a denim jacket and I just do not like them!


----------



## chelsealynn (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *inkstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Stitchfix came a day early. Guess it was a birthday present!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

This is my second Stitchfix and I requested the same stylist as my first. With this box, I think that was the right decision because she's definitely getting a feel for my style.

I got the *Sophia Skinny Jeans ($88)* - I love how I've never been able to find a pair of skinny jeans that works on me but someone who's never met me before is able to find a pair that's flattering and fits! How does that work? These jeans were ultra-comfy but a bit long. That was what put me on the fence but I googled and found the same pair for $25 cheaper on Amazon! And I'll also check Nordstrom, thanks to this thread. So I'm sending these back.

*Salvatore Crochet Detailed V-neck Shirt ($58)* - When I pulled this out of the box, I thought I was going to hate it. I love crochet details but they're on the shoulders! The placement seemed a little awkward. But then I tried it on and the shirt looked great! It was comfortable and put a nice spin on a casual look. The crochet details on the shoulders weren't awkward-looking at all. I don't know if it comes through on the picture but it's actually a grey-purple color and looked nice on me. Unfortunately, I checked the label and it's dry clean only. You can handwash it but upon closer inspection, I realized the reason why dry cleaning was recommended is because of the seams down the front of the shirt. They're the kind that will fray with regular washing. I have no time for that! Sending back.





*Colibri Solid Tab Sleeve Blouse ($48)* - Another I thought I was going to hate. It's a blouse! Having seen this one show up in other StitchFix reviews, I was fairly sure I was going to swim in it. But this is why you try everything on. The hunter green was great and the fit was perfect. (Who knew?) It looked great with the Kensie skinnies, a pair of my own bootcut jeans, and a denim miniskirt! Tucked, untucked, I loved it. I knew it was going to be a keeper when I started accessorizing. This is going to be a versatile piece. Keeping!





*Abrianna Longsleeve Knit Cardigan ($48)* - I loved the color. This was the perfect spring piece. But while it fit great, it's just too long on me. If it weren't open in the front, it could have been a dress. Too bad. Sending back.





*Sansa Dotted Chevron Print 3/4 Sleeve Dress ($48)* - Cute dress except the V-neck is rather unfortunate on me. When I bend over, you can see straight to my belly button. Super awkward. I also don't like how towards the bottom of the dress, the pattern forms in a way that makes it look like there's a line? The photo shows what I mean. It bothered me. Sending back.




Looks like you received a nice fix.  The crochet V-neck blouse looks nice.  Too bad it's dry clean only.  I see what you mean about the dress.  It looks like there is a seam or something going across the bottom that breaks the pattern.  Glad you found a few pieces you like though.


----------



## inkstone (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I see what you mean about the dress.  It looks like there is a seam or something going across the bottom that breaks the pattern.

And it's not a seam too! It's part of the pattern, which kind of drove me crazy.


----------



## ydlr20 (Feb 28, 2014)

I got my second fix today. I liked this fix more than what I liked the first one. I need your help in figuring out what to keep.

Pomelo Oxford Layered Chains Necklace ($52)- Its a pretty necklace but I don't like the length for this type of chain.





Andrew Marc Jesteen Cap Sleeve Sheath Dress ($138) - This is the most expensive item in my fix. I really liked the dress, but it fits a bit too tight. I would definitely keep it if it were one size bigger.









Ark n Co Gunther Asymetrical Stripe Cotton Fit &amp; Flre Dress ($48) - I like this dress and it is very comfortable. I think it makes me look a little bit bigger than what I am at the hips. I already have big hips, which I personally like, but with that said, I do not want to make them look bigger than what they are. I'm not sure what to do with this one. I really like it. I would realy love to get your thoughts on this one to help me decide.









41Hawthorn Colibri Solid Tab Sleeve Blouse ($48) - I ike this shirt and I received a similar one in my first fix, so not sure if I should keep it. I also have a shirt of similar color and fabric from Express. What do you guys think?





Tart Cicely Mixed-Striped Long Sleeve Top ($68) - I like this shirt, but I just can't justify the price. Should I keep it?


----------



## bellerenee (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my second fix today. I liked this fix more than what I liked the first one. I need your help in figuring out what to keep.

Pomelo Oxford Layered Chains Necklace ($52)- Its a pretty necklace but I don't like the length for this type of chain.

Andrew Marc Jesteen Cap Sleeve Sheath Dress ($138) - This is the most expensive item in my fix. I really liked the dress, but it fits a bit too tight. I would definitely keep it if it were one size bigger.

Ark n Co Gunther Asymetrical Stripe Cotton Fit &amp; Flre Dress ($48) - I like this dress and it is very comfortable. I think it makes me look a little bit bigger than what I am at the hips. I already have big hips, which I personally like, but with that said, I do not want to make them look bigger than what they are. I'm not sure what to do with this one. I really like it. I would realy love to get your thoughts on this one to help me decide.

41Hawthorn Colibri Solid Tab Sleeve Blouse ($48) - I ike this shirt and I received a similar one in my first fix, so not sure if I should keep it. I also have a shirt of similar color and fabric from Express. What do you guys think?

Tart Cicely Mixed-Striped Long Sleeve Top ($68) - I like this shirt, but I just can't justify the price. Should I keep it?


If it were my fix, I would only keep the fit &amp; flare dress. First, it's AMAZING. Second, the price is pretty great. Third, I don't think it makes your hips look wide at all. If anything, it just accentuates how pretty your shape is and how tiny your waist is!

The tab sleeve blouse is beautiful, and I'm certainly a sucker for that style, but if you already have something similar, I'd say pass. And I wouldn't pay $68 for the striped shirt, but I'm stingy!

Just my two cents! Great fix! Let us know what you decide!


----------



## hellorigby (Feb 28, 2014)

@ydlr20, i totally agree with @bellerenee keep the fit n flare! love it on you, and i would skip the other items also.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ydlr20 (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks @bellerenee and @hellorigby. I think I'm just keeping the fit n flare dress.


----------



## chelsealynn (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellerenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

If it were my fix, I would only keep the fit &amp; flare dress. First, it's AMAZING. Second, the price is pretty great. Third, I don't think it makes your hips look wide at all. If anything, it just accentuates how pretty your shape is and how tiny your waist is!

The tab sleeve blouse is beautiful, and I'm certainly a sucker for that style, but if you already have something similar, I'd say pass. And I wouldn't pay $68 for the striped shirt, but I'm stingy!

Just my two cents! Great fix! Let us know what you decide!

These were my thoughts exactly!  I love the striped dress on you, it looks great.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes!  This happened to me with my fix I received today.  Seen I was getting a denim jacket and I just do not like them! 
how can you see what your getting before your box comes? or is it a total suprise?


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  how can you see what your getting before your box comes? or is it a total suprise?
If you already have your fix scheduled, simply log into your account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There won't be pictures, so you'll have to google!


----------



## roxysurfajk (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you already have your fix scheduled, simply log into your account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There won't be pictures, so you'll have to google!
Just did thanks, I think I might have to buy all my stuff, im getting a WILFRED ABSTRACT PRINT TANK that im real excited to see and a CLOVERDALE STRIPED SHORT SLEEVE BLOUSE and TIFFANI BELTED RACER BACK MAXI DRESS we will see how they fit.


----------



## Kristen121 (Mar 4, 2014)

Got my first Stitch Fix box yesterday! 





Under Skies Maricel Fit &amp; Flare Dress: I like this, but not sure where I would wear it. Debating keeping it.





Renee C Percey Abstract V-Neck Sleeveless Blouse: I want to love this one. I love the pattern but I'm unsure about the neck line. I feel like it's kind of funny looking.





Under Skies Ravenna Pintuck Peplum Silk Top: I love the color of this. On it's own I don't really love it, but it looked really cute when I tried it under a black sweater. However, it is 100% silk and dry clean only. That's not going to work with two young children always putting their messy hands on me. This one is going back.





Papermoom Wynn Ikat Print Front Pocket Blouse: When I pulled this out of the box, I though "Yuck!" but after trying it on I do like it. I think this will be a keeper.





Kensie Jeans Mary-Kate High Rise Skinny Jean: My #1 request for this fix was a pair of skinny jeans and these fit! They are a little long, but that's par for the coarse when you're only 4'11. Even petite pants usually need to be hemmed for me. These I am keeping and bringing to my tailor to be hemmed.


----------



## bellerenee (Mar 4, 2014)

Looove the two blue tops on you. I think the peplum top is really beautiful on your frame.


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 5, 2014)

> I got my second fix today. I liked this fix more than what I liked the first one. I need your help in figuring out what to keep. Pomelo Oxford Layered Chains Necklace ($52)- Its a pretty necklace but I don't like the length for this type of chain.
> 
> Andrew Marc Jesteen Cap Sleeve Sheath Dress ($138) - This is the most expensive item in my fix. I really liked the dress, but it fits a bit too tight. I would definitely keep it if it were one size bigger.
> 
> ...


 I'm behind on this, but I love the striped dress!! It looks like a Zooey Dechanel dress. (I think her style is super cute) =)


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 5, 2014)

I am absolutely appalled with their company. They are unresponsive to emails and they sent me ALL $78 items  (besides a $50 necklace)when I asked for the cheapest items. I can't believe I wasted $20 on this company  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 5, 2014)

I just noticed on some blogs that girls who chose HIGHER priced options than me got items priced lower than mine. Needless to say, I will be canceling, and I sent them an unhappy email.


----------



## glitterhips (Mar 5, 2014)

I just received my second fix and it was just awful. I think I had high expectations because I kept all 5 items in my first week. I am keeping one item in this fix. I am not a fan of prints or dry clean blouses - both are comments in my profile. I received two printed blouses that we awful. I have seen others receive fixes that were completely off... I need to vent my disappointment a bit. The next available schedule date was mid-April. I don't think this stylist read my profile or looked at my pinterest  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm sorry you had a bad fix glitter hips!

In other news, their Customer service finally got back to me and was completely unhelpful/unsympathetic. Which means I will definitely be canceling  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glitterhips (Mar 6, 2014)

Their Customer Service is terrible. I had a bad experience with them my first time around. I travel for work and wasn't clear on the return policy. They scolded me for scheduling a fix while I was out of town, never answered my question, and never looked at my account. Took them several days to respond after I checked out and they didn't notice I bought all 5 items. Check out this comments on Facebook, especially about customer service. I'm trying again only because I like the concept and have seen others receive cute items I haven't seen in stores near me.


----------



## glitterhips (Mar 6, 2014)

And just for laughs... Here is a link to the horrid style cards: http://www.polyvore.com/lombard_tile_print_mix_material/set?id=114092101 http://www.polyvore.com/untitled_6001/set?id=113097641


----------



## Rubybeach (Mar 6, 2014)

Java and Glitter- Do you also get Golden Tote? Curious how the service and customer service compares. (By someone who uses both companies) Thanks


----------



## glitterhips (Mar 6, 2014)

Yes I have received two totes.., December and January. Golden Tote has 5 star customer service. They do make mistakes but they are so nice and do everything to make it right. They pay attention to comments. I have seen several items in totes that I have seen as older stitch fix items. Golden tote seems more young and a casual ca vibe. Like them on facebook and take a look at the comments and their responses. There are also swap groups here and on fb, I think stitch fix has more variety. There are numerous complaints about customer service on fb. They seem nice about scheduling but they are not. The fix this month for me was so bad. Also golden tote is not a subscription service.


----------



## Rubybeach (Mar 6, 2014)

Thank you for your insight!


----------



## glitterhips (Mar 6, 2014)

Price is also a significant difference. The links to the blouses above that I'm still amazed they sent me are priced at $88 and $68. Those tops are just awful to me. The fabric was crepe pokyester.nothing good about them!


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 6, 2014)

I don't have golden tote, but I have Le Tote (netflix type clothing subscription and you can still keep what you want and be charged a REASONABLE price. same brands as stitch fix but 40-50% less expensive). Their CS is AMAZING, they always offer extra items in their totes or credits when things aren't going right.

I told stitch fix i'd be canceling and they were basically like "Okay, thanks for your support." 

They don't care about their customers and won't fight to keep them. Which is a shame because I could have spent $100 a month on them if they had been nicer.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *glitterhips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Price is also a significant difference. The links to the blouses above that I'm still amazed they sent me are priced at $88 and $68. Those tops are just awful to me. The fabric was crepe pokyester.nothing good about them!
yes i'm fairly positive they markup everything. i've seen many of these brands elsewhere for cheaper. I get the same type of shirts and same brands of shirts for $32-38 at le tote.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 6, 2014)

My last fix was great!!!

I'm wearing two of the five items today.  

http://www.polyvore.com/thisbe_colorblocked_open_draped_cardigan/set?id=113362855 

I love this cardigan it's light weight but has super long sleeves and is so pretty (It doesn't look like it but the grey fabric has a little shine to it that dresses it up).

http://www.polyvore.com/margaret/set?id=82898381

I thought for sure these pants would be a no go, but they are so so SO comfortable. They're really expensive but for super comfortable black pants that I can wear year round, they're worth the investment for me.  

I also got this jacket but it was just a bit too snug for me. http://www.polyvore.com/julia_utility_jacket/set?id=113098586

I really liked it but my bf felt it was too fuddy duddy so it's going back.  

The only thing I wasn't thrilled with was my SILVANA BEJEWELED SWEATSHIRT, it was comfortable and fit well but not really my style. I also got a green COLIBRI SOLID TAB SLEEVE BLOUSE which is very similar to other blouses I've tried from Stitch Fix and I have a green blouse from them in my closet.  

I specifically asked for green items to wear to our St Patty's day parade and block party but I'm sending both green items back.  Oh well.  

I find stitchfix works best for me when I have them send me things for specific events and they've always been helpful with my requests for specific items.


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 6, 2014)

That color block cardigan is awesome! Now I must find it!


----------



## Rubybeach (Mar 6, 2014)

This sounds amazing ! I would totally do it, if not for my refluxy baby. No clothing item is safe from spit up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## inkstone (Mar 6, 2014)

I got that green colibri blouse in my last stitchfix and I loved it. It was the item I chose to keep.


----------



## bellerenee (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My last fix was great!!!

I'm wearing two of the five items today.  

http://www.polyvore.com/thisbe_colorblocked_open_draped_cardigan/set?id=113362855 

I love this cardigan it's light weight but has super long sleeves and is so pretty (It doesn't look like it but the grey fabric has a little shine to it that dresses it up).

http://www.polyvore.com/margaret/set?id=82898381

I thought for sure these pants would be a no go, but they are so so SO comfortable. They're really expensive but for super comfortable black pants that I can wear year round, they're worth the investment for me.  

I also got this jacket but it was just a bit too snug for me. http://www.polyvore.com/julia_utility_jacket/set?id=113098586

I really liked it but my bf felt it was too fuddy duddy so it's going back.  

The only thing I wasn't thrilled with was my SILVANA BEJEWELED SWEATSHIRT, it was comfortable and fit well but not really my style. I also got a green COLIBRI SOLID TAB SLEEVE BLOUSE which is very similar to other blouses I've tried from Stitch Fix and I have a green blouse from them in my closet.  

I specifically asked for green items to wear to our St Patty's day parade and block party but I'm sending both green items back.  Oh well.  

I find stitchfix works best for me when I have them send me things for specific events and they've always been helpful with my requests for specific items.


I got the same utility jacket in my last one, too. What color was yours? Mine was a dark royal blue. It was cute in theory but on me it was hideous!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellerenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I got the same utility jacket in my last one, too. What color was yours? Mine was a dark royal blue. It was cute in theory but on me it was hideous! 
Mine was the same green as the link I put up in my post.  I loved the color but it was just too dowdy looking on me.  I still asked for more outerwear items, I think they're worth the investment.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 7, 2014)

Well I just got the actual package, and i'm even more disappointed that I thought i'd be.

The cheapest item was a* $42* necklace which I've seen sold at other places for less than* $10 (and it's made in china, i am VERY familiar with the brand).* AND a dress they're trying to claim is *$78* retail is actually $72 retail at le tote, and costs only *$42 t*o buy at le tote.

Way to go stitch fix.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 7, 2014)

Also, everything they sent me was huge on me and they sent me colors I said I don't like


----------



## Rubybeach (Mar 8, 2014)

Sorry, I didn't read this in detail, you can keep and purchase the items you want? Can you explain the process more? You rent &amp; buy it if you like it......return it if you don't?


----------



## Rubybeach (Mar 8, 2014)

> I don't have golden tote, but I have Le Tote (netflix type clothing subscription and you can still keep what you want and be charged a REASONABLE price. same brands as stitch fix but 40-50% less expensive). Their CS is AMAZING, they always offer extra items in their totes or credits when things aren't going right. I told stitch fix i'd be canceling and they were basically like "Okay, thanks for your support."Â  They don't care about their customers and won't fight to keep them. Which is a shame because I could have spent $100 a month on them if they had been nicer.


 Sorry, I didn't read this in detail earlier, you can keep and purchase the items you want? Can you explain the process more? You rent &amp; buy it if you like it......return it if you don't?


----------



## bellerenee (Mar 9, 2014)

> Sorry, I didn't read this in detail earlier, you can keep and purchase the items you want? Can you explain the process more? You rent &amp; buy it if you like it......return it if you don't?


 You don't necessarily rent anything, because you can't wear stuff and return it. But you can buy and return. So if you like 2 of the 5 items they send you, they'll charge you for those two and you'll send three back. Your $20 styling fee is applied towards whatever you keep. If you don't keep anything, you lose the $20. If you keep it all, you get a discount.


----------



## Rubybeach (Mar 9, 2014)

> You don't necessarily rent anything, because you can't wear stuff and return it. But you can buy and return. So if you like 2 of the 5 items they send you, they'll charge you for those two and you'll send three back. Your $20 styling fee is applied towards whatever you keep. If you don't keep anything, you lose the $20. If you keep it all, you get a discount.


 Thanks, I'll give it a look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rubybeach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Sorry, I didn't read this in detail earlier, you can keep and purchase the items you want? Can you explain the process more? You rent &amp; buy it if you like it......return it if you don't?
Bellerenee was talking about stitch fix, not le tote.

Le tote costs $50 a month (but they often times have promos) and it's like netflix, you wear whatever you want for however you like an return it with a prepaid 2 days shipping label. If I don't wear anything (or wear one thing that day and ship the next) I'll get a new tote in about 4 days. IT's FAST!  And if you like something you can just keep it and they'll charge it (great prices too I must say! especially compared to stitch fix....who makes up everything).

Also, their CS is AMAZING. They go out of their way to contact you personally about your daily life and try to send you things that suit your lifestyle. They send me things for swing dancing as well as things I can wear to teach during the day.

And lots of times, if I didn't like anything in my tote or had issues they sent me an extra item the next time or give me a $20 credit.


----------



## natashaia (Mar 9, 2014)

i think i am done with stitch fix for now too. it's nice to get clothes in the mail, but i don't think most clothes are really my style. i alternate between made well and Zara, and both places I get better quality for my money than stitch fix. 

it was nice to try though!!


----------



## natashaia (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well I just got the actual package, and i'm even more disappointed that I thought i'd be.

The cheapest item was a* $42* necklace which I've seen sold at other places for less than* $10 (and it's made in china, i am VERY familiar with the brand).* AND a dress they're trying to claim is *$78* retail is actually $72 retail at le tote, and costs only *$42 t*o buy at le tote.

Way to go stitch fix.
once I found a blazer they sold for a lot cheaper at another site, and they offered to price match. if there is something you want that you saw somewhere else,  i would ask about price matching!


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  once I found a blazer they sold for a lot cheaper at another site, and they offered to price match. if there is something you want that you saw somewhere else,  i would ask about price matching!

I told them I saw things for cheaper elsewhere and they didn't respond.  I've given up lol


----------



## bellerenee (Mar 9, 2014)

> Bellerenee was talking about stitch fix, not le tote. Le tote costs $50 a month (but they often times have promos) and it's like netflix, you wear whatever you want for however you like an return it with a prepaid 2 days shipping label. If I don't wear anything (or wear one thing that day and ship the next) I'll get a new tote in about 4 days. IT's FAST! Â And if you like something you can just keep it and they'll charge it (great prices too I must say! especially compared to stitch fix....who makes up everything). Also, their CS is AMAZING. They go out of their way to contact you personally about your daily life and try to send you things that suit your lifestyle. They send me things for swing dancing as well as things I can wear to teach during the day. And lots of times, if I didn't like anything in my tote or had issues they sent me an extra item the next time orÂ give me a $20 credit.


 Oops. That's what I get for browsing MUT after beer tasting!!


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellerenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oops. That's what I get for browsing MUT after beer tasting!!
lol! that was me yesterday  I went on a brewery tour an then I had to compete in a dance competition lol it wasn't pretty


----------



## EmGee (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks like you received a nice fix.  The crochet V-neck blouse looks nice.  Too bad it's dry clean only.  I see what you mean about the dress.  It looks like there is a seam or something going across the bottom that breaks the pattern.  Glad you found a few pieces you like though.
For stuff that is hand wash only I just put that item in a zip   up pillowcase from walmart and wash on the cold hand wash setting of my washer.

My washer is one of those front-loading things with no wringer inside- so stuff never gets caught.

I've been doing that for years and have some sweaters that look like they are crochet from thread and those are still in perfect condition.

I also have a lot of expensive socks and tights and havent ruined them by washing yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealynn (Mar 13, 2014)

I had a question.  I was wondering how you can request a stylist for your next fix.  I didn't see an option for that.


----------



## inkstone (Mar 13, 2014)

When you schedule your next fix, just put the name of the stylist you want in the notes field.


----------



## chelsealynn (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *inkstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When you schedule your next fix, just put the name of the stylist you want in the notes field. 
Thank you!  I was thinking that was it but wasn't sure.  I have been so bad with posting my fixes.  I have received two recently and haven't posted yet.  It's been difficult with my work schedule but eventually I'll get it.  In my last fix I actually ended up keeping everything.  I wasn't crazy about the pattern of one of the shirts I received but it was just cheaper to keep everything with the discount.


----------



## bellerenee (Mar 17, 2014)

Stitchfix tried and flopped this time. I feel like this style is much more "romantic," whereas my profile clearly reflects that I prefer a more classic/tailored style. I asked for a spring dress and anything in radiant orchid. Unfortunately, with my scoliosis, I can't wear dresses that are fitted at the waist, so I requested a straight shift style dress. Here's what I was sent.










I really wanted to love everything but here are my thoughts: The dress fit nicely and I love the colors. But it was $88. For $88 I could get a better made dress that I LOVE instead of a cheap-feeling dress that I only sorta like. The scarf was $42. Lol nope. The purple skirt was AMAZING. And a great price. I tried to love it. I really wanted to. But it accentuated everything I don't like about my body. I just looked way rounder than I am. I'm not tiny, but I'm fit... and the skirt made me look 20 lbs heavier. Sigh. So sad to send this back. Beautiful color. It's a deep eggplant and would've looked amazing with the orchid blouse. The white blouse would be stained in an hour. Let's just be honest. I didn't love the way it fit me either. Pretty embroidered details though. I kept the orchid tab-sleeved blouse. I'll always keep this style. It's so effortless. The color is stunning in person and will be perfect for spring. This was my fourth fix. I'm not sure if I'll continue with stitchfix. It's fun but the last couple ones have been totally off mark. I wish they would pay closer attention to my Pinterest. Or maybe they do and I'm just too picky. Also, as a grad student, $42 scarves and $88 simple dresses are not in my best interest. I'll gladly pay those prices for quality in styles I love but not for these items.


----------



## glitterhips (Mar 17, 2014)

I have received two fixes, and I do not think either stylist looked at my Pinterest. My last fix was awful. I explicitly said no prints and received 2 printed blouses. I don't think the last stylist read my comments.

The first stylist was Olivia, and the second was Reina. I am going to receive my third in about 2.5 weeks. If it is a flop, I am going to request Olivia. If that doesn't work out, I will not do Stitch Fix anymore. All of my interactions with customer service have been poor.

Sorry about your fix  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know how disappointing it can be when you have your hopes up for something good.


----------



## inkstone (Mar 17, 2014)

For what it's worth, my stylist is Britney and she definitely looks at my Pinterest. There's been one item is each of my two stitchfixes that she says she picked specifically because of my Pinterest board and there are usually other pieces that I can tell were inspired by my pins. It is unfortunate though that the stylists are not created equal. Some are awesome and some not so much. 

My third fix is scheduled to arrive at the end of the month. I guess we'll see how she does since I requested her again.


----------



## Tricia Lewis (Mar 17, 2014)

Ladies, if you have a total fail where they clearly disregarded your comments (like getting a print, when you specifically said NO PRINTS) send a message to customer service. I have read comments before where this happened and they offered a free make-up fix to try again. They want to know when the system isn't working. My stylists (I've had two) were great about looking at my pinterest.


----------



## glitterhips (Mar 17, 2014)

I did message Customer Service because the fix was wrong. Even colors that I requested not to send were sent. The next available fix date was April 23. They said they could not do anything sooner or send another fix.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *glitterhips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did message Customer Service because the fix was wrong. Even colors that I requested not to send were sent. The next available fix date was April 23. They said they could not do anything sooner or send another fix.

this is what happened to me, they were totally unhelpful. And that's why I canceled.


----------



## inkstone (Mar 19, 2014)

I got a shipping notification for my fix. It's scheduled to arrive on Monday. Guess we'll see how it goes!


----------



## gingerjenny (Mar 19, 2014)

How is the fit with this sub box? I wear a 14 sometimes and a 16 sometimes.  It just depends. 

I threw away my code for this in October that came in my popsugar box because I was more a size 16.  Does anyone know if there is a promo code?


----------



## glitterhips (Mar 19, 2014)

I posted an inquiry about the policy for bad fixes. I received a prompt reply and a courteous response. Turns out the original request wasn't handled correctly.

They gave me a credit and are sending out a fix next week. I am happy and hoping for the best. I do like the concept and really want this to work for me.


----------



## glitterhips (Mar 19, 2014)

I have only received two boxes, so I am may not be an expert on fit. But, I too am in between sizes and one upper arm is 0.5" wider than the other one from surgery. I have had great success with the fit of medium jersey knits. None of the blouses that they sent (only 2 lol) have worked. I don't think the large would even have worked for me.

I think it really depends upon the cut and the fabric. My suggestion would be to request jersey knit items. Maybe start out receiving tops.

Also, someone gave me this handy URL:

http://katrinalake.polyvore.com/

It is a link to recent Stitch Fix sets. You can sneak peeks and make requests for things that were sent out recently. I google a lot of Stitch Fix reviews. You may want to google Stitch Fix reviews and see what women with a similar shape and size have received, and you could post questions to their blogs.


----------



## MissTrix (Mar 21, 2014)

I just received tracking info for my first fix! I had no idea that going to the website would "spoil" the surprise but I'm not known for having patience so I don't mind. Here is what they are sending and my initial thoughts after doing some Google research.


*Fremont Embroidered Shoulder Sweater* ... $78
It took me forever to find a pic of this sweater. I'm glad I persevered though because I really liked what I saw! Depending on fit, this may be a keeper.


*Brennan Studded Dome Bag* ... $42
Definitely won't be keeping. It is way too large for my taste. I do really like the stud detailing though.


*Toshi Contrast Detail Longsleeve Blazer* ... $88
I'm not really a blazer type of girl but you never know. I'm keeping an open mind.


*Jeffrey Distressed Skinny Jean* ... $88
I love skinnies and I love distressed denim. What I do not love is that price tag. Especially when I've paid less for much better brands. 


*Moni Stud Detailed 3/4 Sleeve Blouse* ... $58
Now this... this has a lot of potential based on the pics I saw. Hoping for black and a great fit!

My stylist definitely stuck to my profile and I'm pretty sure they checked out my Pinterest. I will have to add more to it to give them a better idea of they kinds of pieces I like. Can't wait to try on my selections!


----------



## Lizw88 (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi ladies! I just received my first fix last week. I love reading about other's experiences and seeing what everyone else got! I will definitely be reading through people's posts and posting my own review once I can put the boyfriend on baby duty when he returns home from work tonight 



 Happy Friday!


----------



## inkstone (Mar 24, 2014)

Just got my Stitchfix. Will be posting pics later today!


----------



## glitterhips (Mar 24, 2014)

I hope you like what you receive! Mine is scheduled to arrive Thursday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## inkstone (Mar 24, 2014)

Okay, so here's what I received. I'd asked my stylist for some casual pieces to wear to a retreat I'm going on next month.

*41 Hawthorn Selfridge Cowl Neck Long Sleeve Top*





This just fit weird on me. It was both too big and unsuitable for my frame? It looked like I was wearing a wrinkled bag. I think it's probably better for someone with more curves?

*Le Sample Kahlo Embroidered Racerback Tank*





Cute top but it was just a smidge too big on me. I also just cannot see myself paying $48 for a tank top.

*Pomelo Westin Embroidered Henley Knit Shirt*





The detail is actually very pretty in person. I've seen this shirt show up in other Stitchfix reviews and it looks fine on those people. It does not look fine on me. LOL It just doesn't suit my coloring, I guess.

*Sweet Rain Alan Cowl Neck Asymmetrical Cardigan*





I really liked this top. It's comfy and versatile. It looks nice worn open. It looks nice zipped up. I also don't have a lot of neutral colors in my wardrobe so this is a good staple piece.

I also received a pair of *Just Black Banks High Rise Cropped Skinny Jeans*. So my stylist definitely paid attention to my length woes when it comes to skinny jeans. I like these but I'm on the fence. They're kinda thin and while they're comfortable, they're not _as_ comfortable as the skinny jeans from my last fix. On the other hand, the length is perfect! And I don't have a pair of black jeans (I know) or skinnies (I know), let alone a pair of black skinnies. But do I want to pay $78 for something so basic? I keep going back and forth. Well, I'll sleep on it.


----------



## gingerjenny (Mar 24, 2014)

signed up a few days ago and was supposed to receive my first first on April 26th. That was the first available date. I went today and there was an opening on April 9th so i switched to that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## inkstone (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gingerjenny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  signed up a few days ago and was supposed to receive my first first on April 26th. That was the first available date. I went today and there was an opening on April 9th so i switched to that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Wow, that's really soon! I know there's a longer wait period currently happening for new sign-ups.

And... I just realized I never finished my train of thought before I posted my pics above. I thought I received a good fix. My stylist is definitely paying attention to my requests and my comments about the clothes I receive. But I will add the caveat that I'm not looking to receive a "perfect" fix where I keep all 5 items. My goal is 1-2. So keep that in mind.

I would suggest that for people who keep striking out, if possible, to request the same stylist. I just don't see how having a new stylist every month will lead anywhere productive. Ideally, this should be automatic but given their customer growth, I bet fixes are assigned to the next available stylist, regardless of whether they've styled you before or not.


----------



## nectarbean (Mar 24, 2014)

I dont think my wallet ever wants a perfect fix lol. I kept 2 items from my last fix and hope for the same next time around. Anymore than that will be pretty expensive as the items are usually 50 bucks a piece.


----------



## KayEss (Mar 25, 2014)

My first fix is set to arrive around April 2! I haven't received tracking yet, but I'm excited.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have a $40 credit to use so I am really just aiming to keep one item.


----------



## glitterhips (Mar 28, 2014)

I noticed that Stitch Fix was sending out a navy sweater with a sailboat on it. The same sweater is an option in Golden Tote's April sale. If anyone is interested, the GT sale starts April 7. GT is often more cost effective.


----------



## glitterhips (Mar 31, 2014)

Interesting... I noticed that 3 possibly 4 of the items in the April Golden Tote were also on Stitch Fix...

Sailboat Sweater

http://www.polyvore.com/untitled_6067/set?id=113885683

Embroidered Top

http://www.polyvore.com/adelina_embroidered_split_neck_tank/set?id=114721951

Embroidered Denim Top

http://www.polyvore.com/figueroa_embroidered_denim_jacket/set?id=116014004

Abstract Track Pants, not sure if these are the exact same

http://www.polyvore.com/lizza_abstract_print_track_pant/set?id=110447801


----------



## gingerjenny (Apr 1, 2014)

My first fix was mailed today.  I looked on the site to get a spoiler. lol  Is there anyway to know what color you are getting? I noticed a few of the items being mailed come in several variations.  I can't wait!


----------



## OiiO (Apr 4, 2014)

I have to say, I LOVED my fix this month! 

*Tracy Marquis Earrings by Bella Boutique* [$42 ARV] - Very pretty, but too long for me - almost reached my shoulders, making my neck look shorter.

*Wisteria Weave Detail Knit Tank top by Mystree in Light Grey* [$48 ARV] - Breezy and very soft, but not my favorite

*Isla Striped 3/4 Sleeve Pocket Tee by Splendid in Coral* [$58 ARV] - Loved the material, the colors and the fit. Kept it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Robby 3/4 Sleeve Striped Wrap Dress by Tart in Black* [$68 ARV] - The dress was okay. It's soft and cozy, almost like a robe, but I didn't feel like it was worth almost $70 to me.

*Emer High Waisted Cropped Trousers by Margaret M in Cobalt *[$98 ARV] - I'm nuts, but I decided to keep these leggings. They fit me like a glove and make me feel 10 lbs slimmer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

P.S.: Sorry for the mess in the background, I'm kinda sorta in the spring cleaning mode right now.


----------



## glitterhips (Apr 4, 2014)

I love your fix! I am curious about the leggings. Do you think they would work for a curvy fit?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 4, 2014)

I got the same pants last month, I LOVE them, they're so SO comfortable.  I thought I was nuts for keeping them too but they are really awesome!


----------



## OiiO (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *glitterhips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love your fix! I am curious about the leggings. Do you think they would work for a curvy fit?
Considering these are supposed to be slimming leggings (on the sticker they say "look and feel 10 lbs slimmer"), they are designed with fuller figures in mind. I'm actually very much hourglass-shaped myself, just on a smaller scale. My body shape is crazy - I have size 4 waist and size 14 butt/thighs, which is why I pretty much have to wear bottoms with stretchy material or they just won't fit right (either the bottom will be to small, or the waist too wide). Needless to say, I had no problems squeezing in these leggings, and I really do look and feel slimmer in them. On the inside they are double-lined with something around the belly area to tuck in any flabs and make the silhouette more smooth, which looks awesome even from the side! I'm super critical about my body, and I know that sometimes side pictures = death  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have never been happier spending $100 on a piece of clothing, seriously.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the same pants last month, I LOVE them, they're so SO comfortable.  I thought I was nuts for keeping them too but they are really awesome!
Girl, I thought the same exact thing... I was like "Omg, Anastasia, are you totally nuts for throwing $100 away on a pair of LEGGINGS?" But I felt like I would die if I didn't keep them, they're PERFECT.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Considering these are supposed to be slimming leggings (on the sticker they say "look and feel 10 lbs slimmer"), they are designed with fuller figures in mind. I'm actually very much hourglass-shaped myself, just on a smaller scale. My body shape is crazy - I have size 4 waist and size 14 butt/thighs, which is why I pretty much have to wear bottoms with stretchy material or they just won't fit right (either the bottom will be to small, or the waist too wide). Needless to say, I had no problems squeezing in these leggings, and I really do look and feel slimmer in them. On the inside they are double-lined with something around the belly area to tuck in any flabs and make the silhouette more smooth, which looks awesome even from the side! I'm super critical about my body, and I know that sometimes side pictures = death  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have never been happier spending $100 on a piece of clothing, seriously.

Girl, I thought the same exact thing... I was like "Omg, Anastasia, are you totally nuts for throwing $100 away on a pair of LEGGINGS?" But I felt like I would die if I didn't keep them, they're PERFECT.
I wear my weekly, and they can be wore year round too.  They're def worth the investment.


----------



## glitterhips (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks for the info about the leggings. I have a similar noisy type.


----------



## OiiO (Apr 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *glitterhips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thanks for the info about the leggings. I have a similar noisy type.
You're welcome! You could actually order a fix and request for this specific item to be in it.


----------



## glitterhips (Apr 6, 2014)

Noisy should have been body... autocorrect!

My fix is in progress so I may be too late for this month. I added them to my Pinterest too. Thanks again for the feedback. It is always a chore to find pants.


----------



## gingerjenny (Apr 7, 2014)

I got my stitch fix and ended up keeping 3 of the 5 items! I was really happy.  I did a review here and showed the items if anyone is interested

http://myscrapcloset.blogspot.com/2014/04/first-stitch-fix-box.html

I know a lot of people were concerned over sizing.  I'm a 14/16 and only one item didn't fit.  so that made me happy

I'd post photos here but i have no clue how to.


----------



## glitterhips (Apr 10, 2014)

I just received a fix on April 9... Bought all 5 items and very happy with the stylist. When I checked out my next fix was scheduled for April 24. I contacted customer service since there must be a glitch with the next scheduled fix calculation. I'm on monthly fixes. Customer service responded and said they could not change the date and suggested I do monthly fixes every 28 days. Clearly they did not look at my account or read my issue. They are nice and responsive on Facebook, but their customer service is terrible. Every experience I've had with customer service has left me angry and unsatisfied. Does anyone have any tips for dealing with them? I really don't want fixes every two weeks either.


----------



## gingerjenny (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *glitterhips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just received a fix on April 9... Bought all 5 items and very happy with the stylist. When I checked out my next fix was scheduled for April 24. I contacted customer service since there must be a glitch with the next scheduled fix calculation. I'm on monthly fixes.

Customer service responded and said they could not change the date and suggested I do monthly fixes every 28 days. Clearly they did not look at my account or read my issue.

They are nice and responsive on Facebook, but their customer service is terrible. Every experience I've had with customer service has left me angry and unsatisfied. Does anyone have any tips for dealing with them?

I really don't want fixes every two weeks either.
just go on their site and under my account you can change the date.  It has a calendar that you can move it.


----------



## glitterhips (Apr 11, 2014)

The next date available is not until mid June. The reality is they have a bug in their next fix calculator and customer service can't do math. I expected monthly fixes and even they say every 28 days but their system calculates it 2 weeks. I expected customer service to correct the calculation. It should be may 7. Their customer service is never helpful. It is their mistake and they are not willing to correct or even acknowledge it. I really don't want fixes every two weeks.


----------



## MissTrix (Apr 17, 2014)

*My second Fix is on the way and I just realized that I never posted pics from my first one. My stylist was Nicole and overall I think she did a pretty good job.*

*Emperia Brennan Studded Dome Bag - $52*







*My thoughts:* *I love the stud detail, the leopard lining, and the abundance of interior pockets. Unfortunately, I did not love the color or the size.** If it were black and about 6 inches shorter it would be perfect.*

*Verdict:* *Returned*

*41Hawthorn Fremont Embroidered Shoulder Sweater - $58*







*My thoughts:* *I love the embroidered detail and the fit was spot on. Sooo soft!*

*Verdict:* *Keep!*

*41Hawthorn Moni Stud Detailed 3/4 Sleeve Blouse - $58*





*My thoughts:** **I am incredibly sad that this did not fit. The color looked amazing on me and the sleeve detail was so cute. Alas, it was just a hair too snug.*

*Verdict: Returned*

*41Hawthorn Toshi Contrast Detail Longsleeve Blazer - $88*





*My thoughts:* *No, no, and NO. Ill fitting in every possible way. Too short, way too snug, and the sleeves! The sleeves were skin tight to the point of ridiculousness. Overall just a really poorly made piece.*

*Verdict:* *Returned*

*Not pictured: *

*Kensie "Jeffrey" Distressed Skinny Jean - $88*

*My thoughts: Distressed and skinny are definitely my preferred denim style, so that was a plus. They fit okay but I could tell they would stretch out within an hour and they had a weird puffiness happening in the crotchal region. The "distressing" was odd and they just looked and felt way too cheap to justify the high price tag.*

*Verdict: Returned*


----------



## chelsealynn (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *My second Fix is on the way and I just realized that I never posted pics from my first one. My stylist was Nicole and overall I think she did a pretty good job.*

*Emperia Brennan Studded Dome Bag - $52*







*My thoughts:* *I love the stud detail, the leopard lining, and the abundance of interior pockets. Unfortunately, I did not love the color or the size.** If it were black and about 6 inches shorter it would be perfect.*

*Verdict:* *Returned*

*41Hawthorn Fremont Embroidered Shoulder Sweater - $58*







*My thoughts:* *I love the embroidered detail and the fit was spot on. Sooo soft!*

*Verdict:* *Keep!*

*41Hawthorn Moni Stud Detailed 3/4 Sleeve Blouse - $58*





*My thoughts:** **I am incredibly sad that this did not fit. The color looked amazing on me and the sleeve detail was so cute. Alas, it was just a hair too snug.*

*Verdict: Returned*

*41Hawthorn Toshi Contrast Detail Longsleeve Blazer - $88*





*My thoughts:* *No, no, and NO. Ill fitting in every possible way. Too short, way too snug, and the sleeves! The sleeves were skin tight to the point of ridiculousness. Overall just a really poorly made piece.*

*Verdict:* *Returned*

*Not pictured: *

*Kensie "Jeffrey" Distressed Skinny Jean - $88*

*My thoughts: Distressed and skinny are definitely my preferred denim style, so that was a plus. They fit okay but I could tell they would stretch out within an hour and they had a weird puffiness happening in the crotchal region. The "distressing" was odd and they just looked and felt way too cheap to justify the high price tag.*

*Verdict: Returned*
I like the sweater you kept!  I like the style and it looks like it would be really comfortable.


----------



## bellerenee (Apr 18, 2014)

Stitchfix ended up being too expensive for me. I switched to Le Tote and got my first delivery this week! Even though you "rent" the clothes in the tote, you can send them back as much as you want. (Like Netflix DVDs!) I don't really miss the fact that I'm not keeping items like I would with stitchfix.


----------



## mckondik (Apr 19, 2014)

I have a fix scheduled for next Thursday!   I considered Le Tote but I've gained weight and sadly might not fit their large. I'm thinking I should be ok with Stitchfix and their extra large.


----------



## nectarbean (Apr 24, 2014)

My fix will arrive on Monday!!

I (of course) looked up my "receipt" to see what I'm being sent.

Abrianna Longsleeve Knit Cardigan

Wynn Arrow Print Front Pocket Blouse

Esten Button-Up Sleeveless Blouse

Gabe Striped Maxi Skirt (asked for this)

Emer High Waisted Cropped Trouser (asked for this)    

I hope the colors are nice!


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 1, 2014)

I got a fix this week.  Got:

 
HUGHES MEDIUM REVERSIBLE CROSSBODY TOTE WITH PRINTED LINING - cute but too similar to a handbag they sent me last month,
ABRIANNA LONGSLEEVE KNIT CARDIGAN - was going to keep this but discovered a small hole in the back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

NATASHA FRONT POCKET SLEEVELESS BLOUSE - torn about this one, they sent me it in a great green color and it's very comfortable but $58 for a tank seems pretty steep.

FIONA EMBROIDERY DETAIL STRIPED MAXI DRESS - This is a winner for sure, it's SO comfortable, its like wearing socially acceptable pj's in public!

DALINDA IKAT PRINT MAXI SKIRT - comfy but not my style, I don't really love the ikat print.  

Decisions!!


----------



## feisty1 (May 23, 2014)

My first fix is scheduled for June 13th! Can anyone tell me how the sizing works for jeans. Is it in their site and I can't find it? The reason I ask is because it didn't ask me my waist size and so I put down a size 2 for a 26 inch. It really just matters on how much spandex is in the jeans.


----------



## nectarbean (May 25, 2014)

When you fill out your profile, it asks wear size pants you wear. They've been pretty spot on for sizing at least for me. My stylist even sizes down when she thinks something will be baggy on me and had been correct every time. They also seem to use kensie jeans a lot. Maybe check out that brands sizing and enter it in your profile?


----------



## feisty1 (May 25, 2014)

Thank you so much! I will check out kensie sizes!


----------



## eightthirty (Dec 28, 2015)

Is anyone still subscribing to Stitch Fix? I've been MIA from MUT for a LONG time, popping in periodically for specific reasons. I'm about to get my second Stitch Fix box and I'm totally obsessed. I need folks to talk about it with.


----------



## DianeER (Dec 29, 2015)

I stopped after 16 fixes.


----------



## eightthirty (Dec 29, 2015)

DianeER said:


> I stopped after 16 fixes.


That's understandable!! I'm trying to build a capsule wardrobe, so it won't last forever for me (at least not every month).

I'm late to the party. I got a peek at my second box and I'm feeling eh about 2 items, but there are 2 I think I'll like and 1 definite because it's a repeat item (on request) with a size larger of a top that I loved!


----------



## Cindy Faulkner (Dec 29, 2015)

I have looked at this service and honestly did not like the look of the clothes


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 29, 2015)

I have friends who really love the service and recommend it. I've been wanting to try it many times but haven't. I tend to buy cheaper clothes so the price range was a bit high for me but the clothes look nice.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm still get them, my sister gave me a $100 gift card for xmas (that'll cover one top ha j/k).

Reija, I asked for a budget fix last month and they gave me some pretty reasonable options. One top was $38, which isn't too outrageous.


----------



## Cindy Faulkner (Dec 30, 2015)

So I tried want able style edit. Want able as a brand itself as a brand is not listening to its customers anymore. I got summer tops in the winter after repeatedly telling them not to

The clothes themselves were nice just aggravating experience. So am looking around to see what else is out there


----------



## DianeER (Dec 30, 2015)

I loved the service and had been with the same stylist for 16 fixes: finding a stylist you can work with long-term is key to success with StitchFix, I think. My problem was a little bit sizing (I'm a s/medium and it was tricky for them to get my sizing right especially in shoulders, bust, and upper arms), a little bit fabric choice (I can't stand items made from that "blouse-y" polyester and can't wear anything that clings to my hips or is bodycon and they kept sending those to me despite asking them not to), and a little bit my age and style preferences. I am well over their target demographic age, and had trouble getting them to not send me items meant for someone 40 years younger than me.

What I'd found worked really, really well was to populate my StitchFix pinterest board (and by all means, create one for yourself and link it to your SF profile!!) with items I found in a polyvore account which they used to create the style cards they send out. This way I was certain that they would send me things that were exactly or closely like items that fit my style, and I knew they had those items in their stock. Unfortunately, they figured out that people were pinning their stock items from that polyvore account and shut it down. After that, I gave them one more Fix, but it stunk and I wrote to plead with them to open the polyvore account again, to no avail. So I quit. It was too expensive an undertaking to give them general guidance on my preferred style and have them send iffy items. I found that most of their brands were also carried by Golden Tote at half the price or less, and I've been happier there. 

Good luck and I hope you get a great Fix!


----------



## Cindy Faulkner (Dec 30, 2015)

Kinda mulling several over I want to be able to see what they are sending before to say yes no or maybe like I am saying I do not know what happened to want able they are awful so looking around


----------

